# Career in the ISI



## mjehan

Salaam All,

My name is J and I am 20 years old and currently studying Engineering in Germany after completing my A-Levels. I will graduate in 2008. 

I want to join the ISI after graduation and I would like to know about the recruiting process and what positions are open for me to join. I don't want to join the ISI via the whole army enrollement process.

I have always wanted to do something great for my people and I feel the ISI is the ideal platform to use my skills, knowledge and training to achieve greatness. 

Please reply with concrete suggestion and advice.


----------



## dabong1

You must be nuts ...there all wankers mossad,cia,raw.isi and mi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

dabong1 said:


> You must be nuts ...there all wankers mossad,cia,raw.isi and mi5



Be careful; or we will see that pizza delivery van outside ur window

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dabong1

A.Rahman said:


> Be careful; or we will see that pizza delivery van outside ur window



LOL LOL LOL    :pdf1:


----------



## MirBadshah

I am not sure but I do not think ISI recurits directly, they prefer to take guys from services.

You can visit ISI website for details.


----------



## Neo

A.Rahman said:


> Be careful; or we will see that pizza delivery van outside ur window



Pizza?
I thought they put a dead horse (head) in your bed while you're asleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

ISI jobs are mainly offered to the people in the armed forces. Keep looking in the newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solid snake

My friends dad who is in the Air Force worked for the ISI, I don't think they hire civilians.


----------



## kidwaibhai

i think they hire civilians but they get them from the FIA


----------



## SABRE

ISI holds entery exams, just like CSS. You have to clear all the papers. When you clear all the papers & achieve their merit you are sent for medical test, which includes physical as well psychological test. When you pass them you are selected & sent for an army like training. After that you are a full agent.

Of course it depends on your skill whether you will limited to desk job, a spy, an investigating officer etc etc.

Simple as that. I think exams will take place in September. Start preparing now. Its not easy. Make sure:

You are a Civilian
You are a Pakistani national
You have spent much of your life in Pakistan
You are willing to sacrifice your life & assets for country
You are a good lier.

Rest the ISI will inject in u itself.

The other method is via army, rangers/para-military & police. But thats tough since u 1st have to join these fields & than ur selection probability in ISI is only 0.0001% since you would be competing against the best of armymen, policmen & para-military personal. The major limitation of this method is that you would be limited to field work but you'll get some action. Bring back couple of dead bodies home for kids to play.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AK 47

Do join ISI. You will be soon famous in all the politicians / miniters. Then quit and join other job OR some time you might get a chance to Get a couple of millions from BILLIONS of unaccounted money at the disposal of ISI.

Pawasta reh Sajar se , Ommeed Bahar rakh::army:


----------



## ahussains

ISI one of the most famous organizations in the world you can easily compare the abilites of ISI with any one like CIA , NSA , MI6 , KGB .. 

Being a part of a such organization is a already make any one PROUDY


----------



## Eagle_Defender

if you want to join ISI first do the exam of CSS 
CSS exam like sucide ...
fifty fifty chance to pass CSS...
Chief justice son was failed in CSS...but chief justice appointed him as SP in police...that why Mush kicked to CJ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

Eagle_Defender said:


> if you want to join ISI first do the exam of CSS
> CSS exam like sucide ...
> fifty fifty chance to pass CSS...
> Chief justice son was failed in CSS...but chief justice appointed him as SP in police...that why Mush kicked to CJ..



CSS isnt that difficult. I have solved most of the past papers without much preparations. Helped my friends prepare for CSS (out of which 2 passed) & I am going to attempt it my self later this year (InshAllah).

ISI exams are different. Their psychology test is pretty interesting & confusing. They pay a lot of attention to your IQ (CSS does also but not on ISI level). 

They are two different subjects ... but if you prepare for CSS, ISI exam wont be that difficult 4 ya.


----------



## ieee_usman

Assalam-o-Alaikum merey azeez hum watan sathio aur bhaio.....

My name is usman nasir and currently doing graduation from Australia in Communication Engineering after my F.sc(Pre-Engineering) from Lahore and i am very passionate about to join ISI after completing my graduation but still i am very confused about proper channel to join ISI and ISI joining exam.So kindly borthers help me in this regard.i will look forward for ur replies.

Take Care
Best of luck for all of you
Allah Nigehban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junaid

Assalm-o-Alaikum
My name is Muhammad Junaid and i have done my graduation in computer sciences from University of the Punjab.whenever i think about ISI I feel that the time comes when i would join ISI. I am curious to join ISI.Some one plzzzzzzzzzz let me know that when ISI recruits in September than will ISI advertise it in the newspaper.I am ready to take any kind of test to join ISI but i want to know the proper dates of test and recruitment process.Plzzzzzzzzzz some one help me 
with regards
Muhammad Junaid

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## private

w salam mr usman
brother u can join ISI as a AD after completing ur education .u have to give a exam of fpsc and join ISI .


----------



## mustang

can u plz give more details on AD etc ...
thanks ...


----------



## mustang

Neo said:


> Pizza?
> I thought they put a dead horse (head) in your bed while you're asleep.



Those are the Italian Mafia who put dead horses head in ur sleep and it is from the movie godfather ....


----------



## rana

MirBadshah said:


> *You can visit ISI website for details*.



Address Please? www.?


----------



## Killer

Dear whats that AD?

I mean what kind of Job an AD do?


----------



## Wounded Healer

mustang said:


> can u plz give more details on AD etc ...
> thanks ...



hope this helps u,




> Post Name: Assistant Director
> Eligibility: 01. Age 21 to 35
> 02. Qualification: Bachlor's Degree (Prference will be given to those who possess Masters or higher degree in subjects of Economics, Political Science, IR, Defense and Strategic Studies, and Compter Science/ IT)
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> STEPS FOR QUALIFYING AD ISI TEST PROCESS:
> 1.WRITTEN EXMANINATION. PAPERS ARE CHECKED BY SENIOR ISI OFFICIALS.
> 
> 2. INTELLIGENCE AND PSYCHOLOGICAL TEST LIKE ISSB.
> 3. THOSE QUALIFY STEP 1 AND 2 ARE CALLED FOR INTERVIEW BY SELCTION BOARD CONSISTING OF 5 MEMBERS COMMITTEE HEADED BY GRADE-22 ISI Officer and FOUR MEMBERS OF GRADE 21- ISI OFFICIALS.
> 4. SECURITY CLEARANCE
> 5. MEDICAL
> 
> ===========
> 
> 
> Written Examination.
> 
> Two papers
> 1. Essay
> 2.Current affairs
> 
> 1.Essay: 100 Marks Time 3 hrs
> 
> You will be given abt five essays. You will have to attempt any one. Your essay must be of at least 2500 to 3000 words.
> 
> --Woman Related Issue
> --Democracy in Pakistan
> --Economic Development in Pakistan
> --Corruption and accountability in Pakistan
> --Energy Crisis
> --Global War against Terror and its Future
> --Conflict or Dialogue among Civilizations
> --Nuclear Proliferation
> Prepare these topics coprehensively. Other tpics for essay will be from Current affairs. so prepare best for Current affairs paper.
> 
> 2. Current Affairs 100 Marks
> 
> You will have to opt 5 questions only.
> 
> One question will be Compulsory and it will be of MCQs type.
> Now You will have to attempt 4 questions out of 9 remaining. All will be descriptive. One question will be of notes; u will have to attempt two notes if u are attempting that question.
> Note: Current Affairs paper will be like CSS IR+Current Affairs paper. So take help from previous years CSS IR papers.
> 
> Topics:
> Read All National Issue:
> Baluchistan Distrubance,
> Waziristan and War On Terror,
> Charter of Democracy and Future of Pakistani politcs,
> Personalised politics in Pakistan,
> Future Military Role in Pakistani Democracy etc
> Energy and Water Crises
> Earthquacke Reconstrcution
> 
> ---International and Reginal Organisations and Allainces :
> UNO, OIC, GCC, EU, NATO, SCO, SAARC, et al
> ---UNSC Reforms
> ---Nuclear Proliferation
> ---WTO and Globalisation and its impact on SAARC countries
> ---India-USA Relations
> ---India-Pakistan Relations an Progress on Compsosite Dialogue
> ---Pakistan-China Relations and Cooperation in All Areas particulary Defense
> ---Pakistan-Iran and Regional Dynamics and IPI- Gas Pipleline
> ---Pakistan-Afghanistan Relations and Taliban Factor
> ---Iran-USA and Nuclear proliferation
> ---Pakistan-USA Strategic Dialogue and future
> ---Foreign Policy of USA, India, China.
> ---Global Warming
> ---Geo-political and geo-strategic importance of Pakistan
> ---Political Culture of Pakistan and Democratic Future of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KHURAM SHEHZAD

let join together   keep moral high upto sky


----------



## KHURAM SHEHZAD




----------



## voiceofaa

A.Rahman said:


> Be careful; or we will see that pizza delivery van outside ur window


----------



## salman_ali

kar lo join phirmujhey bhi batana


----------



## F.O.X

> kar lo join phirmujhey bhi batana




Regards
Wilco


----------



## A True Pakistani

Im not sure if ISI really works for the interest of pakistan.

I also wanted to join ISI couple of years ago but some of the things I heard abt ISI made me change my mind. Patriotic pakistani people would prefer to stay away from ISI. They should better join the army or do something else to help pakistan rather than joining ISI.


----------



## aziz raza

After all discussions I will give you advice that you as an engineer come to Pakistan and contribute yourself in Pakistan . This the best way.


----------



## Muradk

I am sorry but I have to say this.
Boys and Girls ISI is nothing like CIA , FBI just because it is an Intelligence Agency every one thinks they will be 007 one day or have the same power.
*Remember facts*.
It is run by the Army mostly so the most you can grow is a section chief and that will take you 20 to 25 years.
If you really want to serve Pakistan than there are 1000s of other jobs, If you have the brains and want to do some good for your country than do FPSC, CSS . join as a grade 17 as a ASP , Assist Controller, Foreign Office, Astablish Div, Min Of Defense, Min of Interior and many more.
Just Think about it \what has ISI done in the last 40 years have they done anything good for this country or caused problems and aroused suspitions in every thing from 
----------------- you all know.
Fine the only interesting thing I have ever read was that all the other agencies of the world combined who have billions of dollors on there disposable ISI has done more than them in the field of Intel. The way they work is from Bottom down they hire people at a very young age or who are very low in Rank. ( its a saying if you want to know everthing about an office make friends with the secretary). 
Look you all have to choose you own career but before that do some research, call the closest Pakistani embassy and talk to a Second or 3rd foreign secretary. Ask them how they got the job and what other options they had after FPSC.


----------



## EagleEyes

^ Wise words. Take it.


----------



## asad ikram

i think that isi donot selects civilians for isi profeesion most of isi members are belonged to army so it is very difficult to join isi


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

To you newbies is---please don't publish your real name on this web-site and then state that you want to join a highly rated intelligence agency.

Did you young kids not think before disclosing your identities on a public forum and you want to enter the dark mercurial world of espionage where secrecy is every thing.


----------



## A.Rahman

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> To you newbies is---please don't publish your real name on this web-site and then state that you want to join a highly rated intelligence agency.
> 
> Did you young kids not think before disclosing your identities on a public forum and you want to enter the dark mercurial world of espionage where secrecy is every thing.



Good one 

Their cover got blown on day one


----------



## alibaz

i think isi s blend of three services and a lot of civilians


----------



## mjehan

ISI shud have a website... it will find much more better qualified people by opening this process up.... CIA,KGB and Mossad do the same...


----------



## The M Company®

they dont need any website


----------



## The M Company®

1st December was last date to enter initials through MOD into ISI.but those qualified men can still manage to get into ISI if theyv got any associates.


----------



## The M Company®

hey, this person might be an undercover hindian agent.they use "third class" methods to extract info


----------



## PakSniper

The M Company&#174;;119359 said:


> hey, this person might be an undercover hindian agent.they use "third class" methods to extract info



 Nice, "Hindian agent"


----------



## maqsad

I am curious about the SIGINT part of ISI. Is the recruitment for that different from the regular HUMINT recruitment process?


----------



## maqsad

I don't want to really join it but I am very curious about the SIGINT portion of ISI. Maybe some of the technical people should consider joining that instead of the field work that ISI mostly gets involved in. Anyone have any info on the codebreaking part of ISI? It exists, right?


----------



## Muradk

For that you need to know someone in the military specially in the Army, 
I Will not name the person he is a Assist dirctors in ISI Grade 19, he went to Murree and went right to the Guard room of Army Intelligece Base and asked for the Commandant a Lt Col , explained him that he wants to join the Army Intelligence and wants a career in ISI. Well the commandant who is now a Maj Gen in GHQ called one of his friends in ISI and got him a job as a Junior Intell officer. You can try that approach but remember now a days in Clifdon they shoot first and than ask questions.

One question I want to know that there are 2 threads about ISI , if you can explain why do you want to Join ISI. 
That might be your first Interview question. and please stay away from the phrase ( I want to serve my Country they wount buy that )??
so can you tell me Why you want to Join ISI.?


----------



## Umama Qaiser

Any place for *Woman* in ISI as field agent? . After all in *liberal , moderate and enlighten 'PAk foog'* there should be equal opportunity for Woman.

*Moderate 'Pak Fooj' Zindabad 
Liberated Pakistan Paindabad.*


----------



## Spring Onion

Umama Qaiser said:


> Any place for *Woman* in ISI as field agent? . After all in *liberal , moderate and enlighten 'PAk foog'* there should be equal opportunity for Woman.
> 
> *Moderate 'Pak Fooj' Zindabad
> Liberated Pakistan Paindabad.*



*There are hunderds of Women field agents in ISI and they also are selected after going through the same test as their male counterpart.

The written test is conducted in the same hall for all men and women at the same time no discrimination is held in this regard.

After Written test they including women also go through psychological test.
The procedure for both is the same. * 

I wonder Where you had been living or living.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

there are females in the agency, but I really pray they don't use sex to gather intelligence


----------



## F.O.X

> there are females in the agency, but I really pray they don't use sex to gather intelligence


Our Agents know there limitations.



Regards
Wilco


----------



## Hammad Ahmad

Its really nice to see alot of people are interested in joining the Company..... thats what i call it.... Its a Company and u must first ask yourself a couple of questions.....

By going through the post.... i noticed that most of you don't know the fact that......*The Company does not need you.... But you need the Company*

I hope the above one sentence might make things very clear..... Like any other Company ..... there is a criteria for the candidates.... its a little bit more tough then the normal one's you might have experianced or heard off....

Civilians are always welcome..... but you must have something extra in you... something which can make the Human Resource Manager think about you .... more and more..... Now the question is what can be these things..... It can be your previous experiance in a field which might be needed..... I cannot elaborate .... use your imagination and think... you can get the answer..... The ability to speak different languages.... Ability to write reports... yup write big long lengthy reports on International Affairs.... etc etc

Secondly... you must be really good in script writing.... yes Company needs alot of script writers as well as artists who have the ability to perform..... If you are good in Mathematics.... you have a good chance to pass the initial written exams..... Its not who you are.... its more like who you will be and till what extent your brain goes.... to solve something.....

I cannot go in anymore depth..... regarding it..... plz remember its not what u see in movies.... its opposite of it.... Make sure that u will respect the Company.... its good or bad.... u will be part of it.... there is no way back... once you are in..... 

If you out of Pakistan.... plz contact the Embassy for details.... you will get some initial response... best is to be in Pakistan and contact the authorities in person..... they will give you all details.... Make sure... that you have enough confidence to speak with them.... your assesment starts from the day... they see your face.... 

Regards,
Hammad


----------



## mjehan

Champ said:


> Our Agents know there limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Wilco



A female ISI agent already used "physical " mean to syphon out information from the former British Embassy official


----------



## Keysersoze

Lets put it this way......if you have to ask on a open forum how to join a intelligence agency. Then I don't think you are cut out for the work......


----------



## zofian

bCZ ISI needs Me..??


----------



## zofian

zofian Here Who posted That ..


----------



## haviZsultan

Best way to prepare... go straight to India especially IOK.

U will become an ISI agent without wanting to become one. A week ago a so called Pakistani "ISI agent" was arrested in Kashmir and has disappeared.

A few examples of "ISI agents":

*Suspected ISI agent arrested in Assam*

A suspected agent of Pakistan's Inter Services Intelligence was arrested by army personel at Moran in Upper Assam's Dibrugarh district on Thursday, said official sources.

Saleh Ahmed was nabbed by the soldiers of 268 Field Regiment for spying on behalf of the ISI. He was handed over to the officers at Moranhat police station in neighbouring Sibsagar district.

During his interrogation Saleh claimed that he was a resident of Doboka in Nagaon district, where a police team has been sent to ascertain his residence, sources said.

Another source: 

Elsewhere in India, *the ISI offers monetary rewards , sex, and other attractions to? cultivate agents.*One of their tactics is to form cells near military cantonments.*Using its old contacts in Bangladesh, reportedly with some co-operation from the Bangladesh Intelligence services*, the ISI has activated its networks, and *established contact with every insurgent group in the North Eastern region and in Assam. It is also using Nepal for opening new areas to infiltrate and exfiltrate agents and material into Eastern India.*

Wow man the ISI also offers sex to operatives in India. ... i'm sure thats what a terrorist crazed about islam would want. Sex every night.
Any1n who wants to join ISI go straight to India. As the article says ISI agents in india r provided with a lot of incentives. Infact if u're a pakistani in indian territory then u're an ISI agent. 

Visit my dimension117 account on youtube. I'll make a video about ISI and India... right now i'm just collecting articles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

ieee_usman said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum merey azeez hum watan sathio aur bhaio.....
> 
> My name is usman nasir and currently doing graduation from Australia in Communication Engineering after my F.sc(Pre-Engineering) from Lahore and i am very passionate about to join ISI after completing my graduation but still i am very confused about proper channel to join ISI and ISI joining exam.So kindly borthers help me in this regard.i will look forward for ur replies.
> 
> Take Care
> Best of luck for all of you
> Allah Nigehban



Go straight to India. U don't even need to think about it. U'll recieve so much training there u won't even come back. Best way to be an "ISI agent" is to be a muslim in India.


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

Some get malaria...

Some catch cold..

few get cancer..

fewer get AIDS..

*
But ...*

All Indians have ISI Fever.


----------



## Keysersoze

zofian said:


> bCZ ISI needs Me..??


----------



## A.Rahman

Muradk said:


> so can you tell me Why you want to Join ISI.?



I have been watching too many Bond movies in my mommy's basement.


----------



## Muradk

Nice answere, they will through you out in a sec. I was not jocking when I asked the question I asked you to see how good your answere will be. If I would have given this answer to my selection officer in 1960, I would have been a no body instead of a GDP in PAF. 
Sharpen your IQ level no1 second never ever say this to your seclection officer . Sir, I want to join ISI because I want to end this political corruption, including patronage, bribery, extortion, influence-peddling, fraud, embezzlement, and nepotism. Probably they will lock you for good if you say that so find a sensible answer.

This is not for the mods this is for those who what to join ISI. Oh I remember and if ISI picks you will you serve your country by being naked totally naked and acting as a mad man in India for 3 years gathering intel. My course mate did it tho he got a medal for it but his habbits were a bit different after that, he was a Sqd Ldr Retd as a Air Cdre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 786/92.

Muradk said:


> Oh I remember and if ISI picks you will you serve your country by being naked totally naked and acting as a mad man in India for 3 years gathering intel. My course mate did it tho he got a medal for it but his habbits were a bit different after that, he was a Sqd Ldr Retd as a Air Cdre.




Why so bold sir........? Will it help. 

It will affect innocent people like Khalid Mehmood.


----------



## Ahmad Khan

Why does isi rely on fpsc for its recruitment and why not use some procedure similar to issb, as it would save a lot of time of the motivated pakistani youth aspiring to join the secret agency.


----------



## haviZsultan

This is for anyone who chooses to listen:

I am an ISI agent. I am given a lot of incentives by the evil pakistani "ISI". I am offered monetary rewards and free sex to motivate me (according to article n8 me ) I have contact with every insurgent group in India. Assam, Manipur Kashmir, Khalistan, Maoists, tamil rebels... all of them! I infiltrate India from Nepal or china but India shoul also know there is a large underground tunnel from Canada to India. I use the tunnel to get from Canada to India in a matter of minutes. I also coordinate my evil activities with Bangladesh inteligence... 



Yup thats right I am an evil Pakistani from ISI "Hrrrrr". 
I have a very important question for Indians? Do i scare you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keysersoze

Ahmad Khan said:


> Why does isi rely on fpsc for its recruitment and why not use some procedure similar to issb, as it would save a lot of time of the motivated pakistani youth aspiring to join the secret agency.



I would think the ISI or similar organisations would not want "motivated youth" rather they would want smarter older persons who use their brains a tad more.

After all the word "INTELLIGENCE" agency should be a give away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zyxius

I am very good friends with the former head of one of these Pakistani "intelligence" agencies and from what I hear, they spend most of their time setting up and making pornos of Pakistani politicians. And when they're not doing that, they're busy spying on Pakistani businessmen because of some stupid thing that automatically raised a red flag, i.e. visiting the port area, going to some ambassador's party, or having a foreign friend visit you in Pakistan. Finally, and most controversially, according to my contact....these intelligence agencies often carry out these false flag operations in which some poor fool who either wishes to join the ISI or has some other die-hard belief is totally used as a pawn in one of these "suicide blasts". It seems that you have to either be willing to sell your soul to the devil or be content to spend your time on some idiot task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Zyxius said:


> I am very good friends with the former head of one of these Pakistani "intelligence" agencies and from what I hear, they spend most of their time setting up and making pornos of Pakistani politicians. And when they're not doing that, they're busy spying on Pakistani businessmen because of some stupid thing that automatically raised a red flag, i.e. visiting the port area, going to some ambassador's party, or having a foreign friend visit you in Pakistan. Finally, and most controversially, according to my contact....these intelligence agencies often carry out these false flag operations in which some poor fool who either wishes to join the ISI or has some other die-hard belief is totally used as a pawn in one of these "suicide blasts". It seems that you have to either be willing to sell your soul to the devil or be content to spend your time on some idiot task.



So who are you a businessman or a politician...


----------



## Zyxius

I'm a nobody who means absolutely nothing. Thank God! You wouldn't find me in their movie collection.


----------



## yusra

hello ppl

i am very interested in joining ISI but i m not sure whether i ought to take engineering or not. I also want to know about the way to get enrolled into ISI. currently i m doing my O levels and i have my dad and grand dad in airforce, two uncles of mine are army doctors but none are related to ISI.

i wanna know how to get into ISI and what are the re


----------



## Hamid Irfan

My name is Hamid Irfan and I am 29 years old and my job in national police Foundation Karachi last 10year. I want to join the ISI and I would like to know about the recruiting process and what positions are open for me to join. I don't want to join the ISI via the whole army enrollment process.I have always wanted to do something great for my people and I feel the ISI is the ideal platform to use my skills, knowledge and training to achieve greatness. Please reply with concrete suggestion and advice .thanks


----------



## Hamid Irfan

please reply me.


----------



## Kasrkin

Ahum, well first thing that you need to know is that the ISI a small organization, disproportionate to what people (especially those abroad) seem to think of it. The guys who are the core of the ISI are all soldiers (unsurprisingly) but the ISI uses everyone...HOWEVER you can&#8217;t apply. It&#8217;s more like a "don&#8217;t call us, we call you" sort of thing. Besides posting your heart&#8217;s desire to join the ISI on the net is not exactly the most ISI-ish thing to do. So to cut a long story short, no one here can help you mate.


----------



## muhibbay watan

salam .janab i hv some useful data...derived from another forum.... supPost Name: Assistant Director
Eligibility: 01. Age 21 to 35
02. Qualification: Bachlor's Degree (Prference will be given to those who possess Masters or higher degree in subjects of Economics, Political Science, IR, Defense and Strategic Studies, and Compter Science/ IT)
------------------------------------------ 

STEPS FOR QUALIFYING AD ISI TEST PROCESS:
1.WRITTEN EXMANINATION. PAPERS ARE CHECKED BY SENIOR ISI OFFICIALS.

2. INTELLIGENCE AND PSYCHOLOGICAL TEST LIKE ISSB.
3. THOSE QUALIFY STEP 1 AND 2 ARE CALLED FOR INTERVIEW BY SELCTION BOARD CONSISTING OF 5 MEMBERS COMMITTEE HEADED BY GRADE-22 ISI Officer and FOUR MEMBERS OF GRADE 21- ISI OFFICIALS.
4. SECURITY CLEARANCE
5. MEDICAL 

===========


Written Examination.

Two papers
1. Essay
2.Current affairs

1.Essay: 100 Marks Time 3 hrs

You will be given abt five essays. You will have to attempt any one. Your essay must be of at least 2500 to 3000 words.

--Woman Related Issue
--Democracy in Pakistan
--Economic Development in Pakistan
--Corruption and accountability in Pakistan
--Energy Crisis
--Global War against Terror and its Future
--Conflict or Dialogue among Civilizations
--Nuclear Proliferation
Prepare these topics coprehensively. Other tpics for essay will be from Current affairs. so prepare best for Current affairs paper.

2. Current Affairs 100 Marks

You will have to opt 5 questions only.

One question will be Compulsory and it will be of MCQs type.
Now You will have to attempt 4 questions out of 9 remaining. All will be descriptive. One question will be of notes; u will have to attempt two notes if u are attempting that question.
Note: Current Affairs paper will be like CSS IR+Current Affairs paper. So take help from previous years CSS IR papers.

Topics:
Read All National Issue:
Baluchistan Distrubance, 
Waziristan and War On Terror,
Charter of Democracy and Future of Pakistani politcs,
Personalised politics in Pakistan,
Future Military Role in Pakistani Democracy etc
Energy and Water Crises
Earthquacke Reconstrcution 

---International and Reginal Organisations and Allainces :
UNO, OIC, GCC, EU, NATO, SCO, SAARC, et al
---UNSC Reforms 
---Nuclear Proliferation
---WTO and Globalisation and its impact on SAARC countries
---India-USA Relations
---India-Pakistan Relations an Progress on Compsosite Dialogue
---Pakistan-China Relations and Cooperation in All Areas particulary Defense
---Pakistan-Iran and Regional Dynamics and IPI- Gas Pipleline
---Pakistan-Afghanistan Relations and Taliban Factor
---Iran-USA and Nuclear proliferation
---Pakistan-USA Strategic Dialogue and future 
---Foreign Policy of USA, India, China.
---Global Warming
---Geo-political and geo-strategic importance of Pakistan
---Political Culture of Pakistan and Democratic Future of Pakistan 
Structure of ISI

Joint Intelligence X: JIX

It serves as the secretariat which co-ordinates and provides administrative support to the other ISI wings and field organizations. It also prepares intelligence estimates and threat assessments.It provides administrative support to the other major divisions and regional organizations of the ISI.

Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB)

One of the largest and most powerful divisions of the ISI, monitors political intelligence.The JIB consists of three subsections, with one subsection devoted to operations involving India, other operations involve, anti-terrorism and VIP security. 

Joint Counter Intelligence Bureau (JCIB

Responsible for oversees intelligence operations in Central Asia South Asia, Afghanistan, the Middle East, Israel and Russia also responsible for field surveillance of Pakistani diplomats stationed abroad, if need be monitoring foreign diplomats as well .

Joint Intelligence/North (JIN)

Conduct ISI operations for Jammu and Kashmir , including monitoring Indian forces deployed within disputed Kashmir forcefully held by India.

Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (JIM)

Responsible for covert offensive intelligence operations and war time espionage.

Joint Signal Intelligence Bureau (JSIB)

It includes Deputy Directors for Wireless, Monitoring and Photos, operates a chain of signals intelligence collection stations, and provide communication support to its operatives. It aslo collects Intelligence through monitoring of communications channels of neighboring countries.It has a chain of stations that track and collect intelligence signals along the Indo-Pakistani border, and it provides communications assistance for freedom campaigns in Kashmir. 
A sizeable number of the staff is from the Army Signal Corps. It is believed that it has its units deployed in Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.

Joint Intelligence Technical (JIT)

Not much is know about this section however it is believed that JIT include a separate explosives section and a chemical warfare section. 


The ISI maintains one more primary sections in addition to the seven outlined above that is the Joint Intelligence Technical division.


At first, the ISI focused primarily on domestic espionage, such as tapping telephone conversations and monitoring internal political affairs. Because of its narrow scope, it was reportedly unable to locate an Indian armored division during the Indo-Pakistani War in 1965. When the war was over, Ayub appointed General Yahya Khan to chair a committee to evaluate the ISI and its subdivisions . From 1983 to 1997, the ISI reportedly trained over 80,000 Afghan Mujahideen for campaigns in Afghanistan. During the 1990s, the ISI grew into a powerful and questionable organization. It is said to function as an invisible government and is frequently called Ã¢â¬Åa state within a state


----------



## Agent 17

Brother for ISI u must be a military personnal ................ the selection process for ISI is internal (Army) From 100 people the only select like 2 or 3 people for ISI. Its very tuff they select the best person for the Job and secondly the training for ISI is very tuff u have to go through physical as well as mental training for the ISI job. This iz way ISI iz the best even i wanted to join ISI but i cant. Why dont you apply for IB (intelligence bureau) the selection process iz not very difficult.


----------



## Agent 17

Whn it comes figures ISI iz ranked 3rd in the worlds top spy agencies 
1. Foreign intelligence service (SVR) Russia
2. The Mossad (Isreal)
3. ISI
4. Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) India
5. Ministry of state security (MSC) China

ISI is like a front line defence of Pakistan and for that u have to be the best in every way.


----------



## Rafael

and CIA???


----------



## cleans911

AOA!!!

my IQ is damn good. i m not interested to carry my life without any reason. i want ISI to give me a reason to live.

i did B.Com form Pakistan. now i m studying "IT Security" in USA. 

in simple words i want to join ISI.


plz any knowledgeable Person give me some guidance. 

YOUR SWEET HEART

Angel Brothers


----------



## Gulfam khatri

Salamz! im doin bba from lahore uni and im in 5th semester... i want to join isi because im intrested to investigate and want to be a spy. . whats the procedure and what courses do you recomend me..
im wsiting for your reply...


----------



## A.Rahman

raheel1 said:


> and CIA???



you mean people who mistakenly identified truck as missile carriers before Iraq invasion?


----------



## PakistanMyPride

AssalamoAlaikum,

This is my first post. As a Pakistani, I feel very proud when I see such enthusiasm in my brothers & sisters. No doubt, ISI is such a prestigious institution that every patriotic Pakistani wants to be a part of it. May Allah fulfill your wish but it's also a fact, not everybody can be so lucky that he/she may become part of it.

So I would say to every Pakistani "perform your duty honestly & devotedly no matter in which institution you are for the sake of Pakistan and those who are studying abroad or settled there, come back to Pakistan and serve your country because Pakistan really needs your skills! Serving sincerely is the best service of Pakistan." 


regards


----------



## Ali.009

Eagle_Defender said:


> if you want to join ISI first do the exam of CSS
> CSS exam like sucide ...
> fifty fifty chance to pass CSS...
> Chief justice son was failed in CSS...but chief justice appointed him as SP in police...that why Mush kicked to CJ..



CSS isnt a god like thing, you can pass it easily if you have the intellect of a normal human being, the reason why people find it difficult is becasue mankind has gone much dumb and lame.


----------



## mujtabaidreessheikh

Muradk said:


> Nice answere, they will through you out in a sec. I was not jocking when I asked the question I asked you to see how good your answere will be. If I would have given this answer to my selection officer in 1960, I would have been a no body instead of a GDP in PAF.
> Sharpen your IQ level no1 second never ever say this to your seclection officer . Sir, I want to join ISI because I want to end this political corruption, including patronage, bribery, extortion, influence-peddling, fraud, embezzlement, and nepotism. Probably they will lock you for good if you say that so find a sensible answer.
> 
> This is not for the mods this is for those who what to join ISI. Oh I remember and if ISI picks you will you serve your country by being naked totally naked and acting as a mad man in India for 3 years gathering intel. My course mate did it tho he got a medal for it but his habbits were a bit different after that, he was a Sqd Ldr Retd as a Air Cdre.



so sir suggest some answers .....................
pls
well i can do this i can do everything for my country 
i m inspired by "sipahi maqbool hussain " and u might know his story 
so i will(inshallah) do the same if i m given the chance............
bcoz
i love pakistan..................


----------



## Die for Pakistan

Wounded Healer said:


> hope this helps u,



brilliant guy


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

must one have a military experience??? what if somebody has languages skills, and holds a dual nationality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the_saint

hello brothers...

wel.

realy nice discussion goin on here...

any of you here from ISI in real?

hmmm


----------



## Neo

Duh...like we would tell you.


----------



## mhacsan

you dont need to be intelligent to join intelligence  , answer to 'why would u want to join ISI?'


----------



## mhacsan

A suggestion to applicants, dont study too hard to get in, u r what u r, rest will be taught within ISI ranks through job experience, too much study will stifle ur creativity and this is wht ISI does not want. 

u also must posses the ability to be flexible, change oriented, adaptable, active thinker, etc instead of litreature expert, though knowledge is power


----------



## the_saint

interesting to see people passionate to join ISI....

wel...

serious candidates contact me personally..

regards


----------



## blain2

the_saint said:


> interesting to see people passionate to join ISI....
> 
> wel...
> 
> serious candidates contact me personally..
> 
> regards



Why you and not the ASRCs?


----------



## sergente rehan

i'm also a big fan, not only of ISI but all the Armed Forces of Pakistan....maybe a bit more of PAF!

Several time i wish to join Air force, Army or any other force but unfortunately i never get the chance.

i also think that serving in any of these forces you may serve Pakistan in the best way you can but being a good doctor, scientist, engineer, lawyer and especially a good politician you can either serve Pakistan.
(i always think like this when i'm a bit disappointed because i never had a chance to join any of the armed forces even if my grandfather was in Army & my cousin joined the Airforce....i really admire them)

currently i'm a law student and one day i'll become a good lawyer and will serve my country in the best way i can! after all our great leader Quaid-e-Azam was also an Advocate.

One question: if i still have any chance to join any force because i'm already 22 years old, law student with a diploma in Business Administration....i don't think that these things will give me any benefit to join any of the Armed forces.


----------



## mushahid zaka

yaya get a lyf bro..................


----------



## dr.ali

does isi hav official website??????


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

whats the eligibility criteria for doing FPSC ?. You must have a Bacelors degree or more ?


----------



## muse

Don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## ebadkhan

does ISI has a cyber intelligence wing?


----------



## amirsaleem_007

respected sir

sir i am a 3d max animators.
sir im interested to work with isi.
i also worked in ghq as 3d animator for 5 years.
now i am in lahore.
waiting for your replay
amir saleem 3d animator.
by your order. i may send my portfolio by mail in cd


----------



## amirsaleem_007

i also made an animation for yourself in past


----------



## MZUBAIR

Eagle_Defender said:


> if you want to join ISI first do the exam of CSS
> CSS exam like sucide ...
> fifty fifty chance to pass CSS...
> Chief justice son was failed in CSS...but chief justice appointed him as SP in police...that why Mush kicked to CJ..



I think CJ has only one son, who is under 10. I saw him on TV.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Muradk said:


> I am sorry but I have to say this.
> Boys and Girls ISI is nothing like CIA , FBI just because it is an Intelligence Agency every one thinks they will be 007 one day or have the same power.
> *Remember facts*.
> It is run by the Army mostly so the most you can grow is a section chief and that will take you 20 to 25 years.
> If you really want to serve Pakistan than there are 1000s of other jobs, If you have the brains and want to do some good for your country than do FPSC, CSS . join as a grade 17 as a ASP , Assist Controller, Foreign Office, Astablish Div, Min Of Defense, Min of Interior and many more.
> Just Think about it \what has ISI done in the last 40 years have they done anything good for this country or caused problems and aroused suspitions in every thing from
> ----------------- you all know.
> Fine the only interesting thing I have ever read was that all the other agencies of the world combined who have billions of dollors on there disposable ISI has done more than them in the field of Intel. The way they work is from Bottom down they hire people at a very young age or who are very low in Rank. ( its a saying if you want to know everthing about an office make friends with the secretary).
> Look you all have to choose you own career but before that do some research, call the closest Pakistani embassy and talk to a Second or 3rd foreign secretary. Ask them how they got the job and what other options they had after FPSC.



Wise and relevant


----------



## pakomar

Muradk said:


> I am sorry but I have to say this.
> Boys and Girls ISI is nothing like CIA , FBI just because it is an Intelligence Agency every one thinks they will be 007 one day or have the same power.
> *Remember facts*.
> It is run by the Army mostly so the most you can grow is a section chief and that will take you 20 to 25 years.
> If you really want to serve Pakistan than there are 1000s of other jobs, If you have the brains and want to do some good for your country than do FPSC, CSS . join as a grade 17 as a ASP , Assist Controller, Foreign Office, Astablish Div, Min Of Defense, Min of Interior and many more.
> Just Think about it \what has ISI done in the last 40 years have they done anything good for this country or caused problems and aroused suspitions in every thing from
> ----------------- you all know.
> Fine the only interesting thing I have ever read was that all the other agencies of the world combined who have billions of dollors on there disposable ISI has done more than them in the field of Intel. The way they work is from Bottom down they hire people at a very young age or who are very low in Rank. ( its a saying if you want to know everthing about an office make friends with the secretary).
> Look you all have to choose you own career but before that do some research, call the closest Pakistani embassy and talk to a Second or 3rd foreign secretary. Ask them how they got the job and what other options they had after FPSC.



Pakistan is still standing because of ISI and army; our political leaders did their best to destroy Pakistan.
A common people think what ever ISI doing is not is wrong but when you look through ISI eyes they are doing what best for Pakistan.
Intelligent agencys jobs are dirty but some one had to do it.
We should honor the ISI agents who even gave their lives for Pakistan and no one knew about it.


----------



## kamran sabir

its easy bro.just relax


----------



## kamran sabir

i have tried army.but they are not of my standard.they have been NOT RECOMMENDED by me.
higher ur standard pak army. rofl:


----------



## shoaib khalil

as salam walykom


----------



## mhacsan

The way things r going looks like ISI having difficult time to get to David John`s Locker. pretty pathetic 

fellows dont think abt ISI rather opt for medical profession, u might b able to save some lives.


----------



## AHMED85

shoaib khalil said:


> as salam walykom



w/s how are you brother i think you will go to  member introduction ware you introduce your self


----------



## ifi

I'm in compulsion that why PAK ARMY doesn't consider civilians for army jobs.Can anyboby tell me the physiological,biological & psycholoigal difference in the kids of civilian and military?
As i've gone through psychology by Feldman,he clearly depicts that every person is intelligent with profuse capability and can work everywhere,no matter if he/she is an issue of a farmer or lower strata.I want to draw the attention of army officers to cope this menace which is devaluing the immence talent of civilians' kids.
Dr Irfan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## meee

hey sir, m a new user ...
so i dunno much abt this site ...
will any1 out there tell ME what i have to do here on this forum ... ???


----------



## meee

my name is Umar ...
n i have been Gentleman Cadet in Pak Army ...
during the course of my training in Pak Military Academy i suffered serious injuries ...
so finally i was medically boarded out with pension ...
these days i m doin my BA ...
i want to join ISI as a civilian ...
so my question is, whether i can or not ... ???
and if i can, then how ... ???


----------



## Slides

ifi said:


> I'm in compulsion that why PAK ARMY doesn't consider civilians for army jobs.Can anyboby tell me the physiological,biological & psycholoigal difference in the kids of civilian and military?
> As i've gone through psychology by Feldman,he clearly depicts that every person is intelligent with profuse capability and can work everywhere,no matter if he/she is an issue of a farmer or lower strata.I want to draw the attention of army officers to cope this menace which is devaluing the immence talent of civilians' kids.
> Dr Irfan


What do you mean? Civilians join the army and become soldiers. In most cases, you're not born into the army.


----------



## Slides

meee said:


> my name is Umar ...
> n i have been Gentleman Cadet in Pak Army ...
> during the course of my training in Pak Military Academy i suffered serious injuries ...
> so finally i was medically boarded out with pension ...
> these days i m doin my BA ...
> i want to join ISI as a civilian ...
> so my question is, whether i can or not ... ???
> and if i can, then how ... ???


Sorry to hear about injuries. Hopefully someone can help you out.


----------



## meee

hey i cant find my post ...
i duunoo how to get my reply ...
n who ll reply ME ...
m new on this forum n i dnt even why i m here ...
i just wanted to find a website on ISI n it lead ME here ...
its quite complicated ...


----------



## meee

oh here it is ...
thnx for replying ME slides ...
bt i dnt want anybody to help ME out ...
i would do it my self ...


----------



## meee

so who s authority here to answer here ... ???


----------



## shoaib khalil

Assalam-o-Alaikum
my name shoaib khalil, mere muslman bhaio hum per attack ho raha hai yai attack muslmano per or pakistan per horah hai, is me attack me roy or musak shamil hain.pakistan ko or pakistan se Islam ko mitana charahai hain.muslamano jago doshman humarae kareeb INSHA ALLAH ALLAH humare saat hai . 
muslman tu namaz parr neaik kaam kar imandar hoja. AAMIN


----------



## Xeeshan

hmmmm engineer willing to get into isi! interesting.
Recently they held a test in RWP for the post of Junior Engineer (BPS-17/SPS 8). Test was held with an open choice in four disciplines, i.e. telecom, embedded systems, network and software.
After somebody cleared the test, he was asked to stay there and give interview.

Having said all this, let me tell you about some interesting facts...
They take app 5 6 months for security clearance.
ISI doesn't give you any experience letter at all!
The armymen in ISI (who are supposedly taught to behave/feel superiors in any circumstances), do not generally treat you good.
Above all, if you are annoyed and don't wanna carry on the job, you can't simply leave ISI easily.
In short, ISI sucks, man!!!


----------



## balbir pasha

Xeeshan said:


> Above all, if you are annoyed and don't wanna carry on the job, you can't simply leave ISI easily.
> In short, ISI sucks, man!!!



If you are an ISI employee and dont want to carry on your job then please PM me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## balbir pasha

shoaib khalil said:


> INSHA ALLAH ALLAH humare saat hai .
> muslman tu namaz parr neaik kaam kar imandar hoja. AAMIN



Fortune favours the brave and god helps them those who help themselves


----------



## M.ANAS

i don't wanna say something but i am ready to sacrifice my life for my homeland and i don't know from where i can join isi the best


----------



## khushalkheil

jeooooooo


----------



## khushalkheil

Salaam Brothers

normally ISI do't advertise the post or exam in typical way................
so, i mean how would we know that, this is the time....
sumone from ISI please???
Guide?????


----------



## khushalkheil

meee said:


> hey i cant find my post ...
> i duunoo how to get my reply ...
> n who ll reply ME ...
> m new on this forum n i dnt even why i m here ...
> i just wanted to find a website on ISI n it lead ME here ...
> its quite complicated ...



The same case is with me brother, i wanted 2 find ISI webadd, but google directed me here............
do u know any source to get accurat information to get in to ISI??

Thanx Brother


----------



## khushalkheil

balbir pasha said:


> Fortune favours the brave and god helps them those who help themselves



Salaam Brother

I am very sorry to compliment on you but i have to correct a very minor looking mistake but i think its quit bigger than we think,
we normally use God in english nerration or such composition, we can use Allah instead of God, there is no obligations to use Allah in "English" but there is one another mistake that is if somehow we use God then its should be with capital "G" not with small "g" (god)

May Allah Guide us all

i am so sorry f u feel harsh....

Thanx


----------



## khushalkheil

Xeeshan said:


> hmmmm engineer willing to get into isi! interesting.
> Recently they held a test in RWP for the post of Junior Engineer (BPS-17/SPS 8). Test was held with an open choice in four disciplines, i.e. telecom, embedded systems, network and software.
> After somebody cleared the test, he was asked to stay there and give interview.
> 
> Having said all this, let me tell you about some interesting facts...
> They take app 5 6 months for security clearance.
> ISI doesn't give you any experience letter at all!
> The armymen in ISI (who are supposedly taught to behave/feel superiors in any circumstances), do not generally treat you good.
> Above all, if you are annoyed and don't wanna carry on the job, you can't simply leave ISI easily.
> In short, ISI sucks, man!!!



Salaam Brother

I think u r familier with ISI,
can u help me out to get a postion in ISI??

I hope u will......

may Allah keep u safe
Amin

Thanx


----------



## khushalkheil

"Terror is a totally different thing. I do not support terror at all, but jihad is our right when a nation is oppressed. According to the United Nations Charter, national resistance for liberation is a right. We call this a jihad."

Lieutenant General Hamid Gul


----------



## haseeb awan

khushalkheil said:


> "Terror is a totally different thing. I do not support terror at all, but jihad is our right when a nation is oppressed. According to the United Nations Charter, national resistance for liberation is a right. We call this a jihad."
> 
> Lieutenant General Hamid Gul



agreed with you.


----------



## MarkTheTruth

ieee_usman said:


> Assalam-o-Alaikum merey azeez hum watan sathio aur bhaio.....
> 
> My name is usman nasir and currently doing graduation from Australia in Communication Engineering after my F.sc(Pre-Engineering) from Lahore and i am very passionate about to join ISI after completing my graduation but still i am very confused about proper channel to join ISI and ISI joining exam.So kindly borthers help me in this regard.i will look forward for ur replies.
> 
> Take Care
> Best of luck for all of you
> Allah Nigehban


Wa Alaikum Asalam mere azeez hum watan aur bhai
If your name is usman nasir and you are currently doing GRADUATION from AUSTRALIA after you F.SC in PRE-ENGINEERING and that is also from LAHORE and (in addition to that) you are also PASSIONATE about joining ISI after completing your GRADUATION but still confused (after F.SC in PRE-ENGINEERING and GRADUATION from AUSTRALIA) about PROPER CHANNELS to joing ISI and ISI JOINING EXAMS. Then


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Mare geeee

yaha to sub hi ISI join kerne k lye qitar me lage hue haaa.

Please note (may be you do not know)

ISI means Inter Services Intelligence NOT Inter Stupids Intelligence.


----------



## khushalkheil

MarkTheTruth said:


> Mare geeee
> 
> yaha to sub hi ISI join kerne k lye qitar me lage hue haaa.
> 
> Please note (may be you do not know)
> 
> ISI means Inter Services Intelligence NOT Inter Stupids Intelligence.




Kia ker rahy ho "MarkTheTruth" Bhai
Jis ka jo naseeb hoga usko wahi milay ga chahy qitar 10 logo ka ho ya 10000 ka
Us bichary nay poocha hay tu apka yahi haq bantha hay k ap usko sincier guide line day dain not make fun of him xam tu sab nay daina hota hay but select kuch he log hoty hain


----------



## khushalkheil

This statment is lil bit older about June 2009, by Graham Usher but I think would be the best time for Amercans to learn 

America Keep Out
The Pakistan government&#8217;s announcement that only 10&#37; of the Swat Valley now remains outside state control is a major military victory. In four weeks the Pakistan army has routed a local Taliban force that had held the valley in thrall for nearly a year. The speed of the Islamists&#8217; collapse has surprised everyone, including the army.

So has the cost. Towns and villages have been reduced to shells. A thousand people have been confirmed killed, with a final toll probably much higher. And 2.4 million have fled their homes, the largest internal refugee displacement since Rwanda.

Most remarkably of all, most Pakistanis have backed their army. Appalled by atrocities that went by the name of the Taliban&#8217;s &#8220;Islamic&#8221; rule in Swat, political parties, the media, even the clergy, came together with the cry that Swat is &#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s war&#8221;, not America&#8217;s. Even today many displaced are terrified to go home until the Taliban leaders have been killed or captured.

Washington has stayed in the shadows, wisely. Having originally denounced the peace deal that brought the Taliban indirectly to power in Swat as an &#8220;abdication&#8221;, the United States is now &#8220;impressed&#8221; by the army&#8217;s counterinsurgency, and no longer so concerned about the safety of the country&#8217;s nuclear arsenal. Barack Obama believes Swat may even signal a &#8220;shift&#8221; in Pakistani perceptions of the enemy away from nuclear India to the east to an insurgent Taliban in the north and west.

And his special envoy Richard Holbrooke hopes (quietly) that the army will now take the war to the tribal areas on the Afghan border: &#8220;sanctuaries&#8221; for Taliban and al-Qaida militants and source for the flow of guerrillas fighting America in Afghanistan.

Nothing is more likely to drain the Swat operation of its support.

Anti-Americanism is at a zenith in Pakistan, stoked by US drone attacks in the tribal areas that in the last three years have killed 14 al-Qaida commanders and 700 Pakistanis. Islamabad is also bracing for the fall-out later this summer of Obama&#8217;s &#8220;surge&#8221; of 21,000 new troops into Afghanistan: the fear is so far from turning the tide in America&#8217;s losing war in Afghanistan it will turn a tide of Afghan Taliban into the tribal areas.

History is always close-by in Pakistan-US relations. The flight of al-Qaida and other Islamic militants into the tribal areas after the fall of Afghan Taliban regime in 2001 created the nucleus of the &#8220;sanctuaries&#8221;. And, in 2003, it was US-pressured army operations against them that radicalised the tribes and created the Pakistan Taliban, the native Pashtun-Islamist movement that went on to conquer Swat.

Its spread has almost been co-dependent on America. Nek Mohammed was the first Pakistan Taliban leader, with 5,000 tribal militants under arms. In 2004 the first ever US drone attack killed him. Today there are a dozen like warlords, each commanding 5,000 men. Baitullah Mehsud &#8211; self-proclaimed leader of the Pakistan Taliban &#8211; may have up to 30,000, with cadre stretching from Khyber to Karachi via Lahore.

Nothing &#8211; in other words &#8211; has fanned spread of Talibanisation in Pakistan faster than American driven moves to curb it. And nothing has helped the Pakistan government build a national consensus for the army&#8217;s current operation in Swat than the fact that &#8220;the US is not seen to be calling the shots in any pronounced way,&#8221; says Maleeha Lodhi, the former Pakistan ambassador in Washington.

On 3 June, in Islamabad, Holbrooke was asked whether he thought US policy was in any way responsible for the situation in Swat. &#8220;Not anyone except al-Qaida is responsible for the whole mess,&#8221; he said.

There&#8217;s only some truth in this. Ordinary Pakistanis are alienated by a Taliban Wahabism that crashes against a popular faith that remains, at heart, tolerant, eclectic, folkloric and Sufi. But the Taliban acquired legitimacy, especially among the young and poor, by opposing American actions not only in Afghanistan but also, increasingly, in Pakistan.

Swat has demonstrated that the Pakistan army can regain state power against the militants. If Washington really wants to help it to take on the rest of the Pakistan Taliban, it should end the drones, call off the surge and lay down a timetable for a withdrawal from Afghanistan.


----------



## sur

WebMaster said:


> ISI jobs are mainly offered to the people in the armed forces. Keep looking in the newspapers.



My cousin's cousin just got selected,,, he started application process 2 years back... He is a civilian (studied Law)...


----------



## khushalkheil

Role of Afzal Khan Lala in Swat Crisis

Afzal Khan Lala began his political career affiliated with National Awami Party (NAP) in opposing the rule of the Wali of Swat. Formally joining the party in 1969 after Swat&#8217;s merger into NWFP, he was elected member of provincial assembly in Pakistan&#8217;s 1970, first ever national election. A close confidante of Abdul Wali Khan he was one of three NAP provincial ministers appointed in the short lived coalition government of Mufti Mehmud. In 1975, he was arrested by the government as part of general crackdown against the opposition and was charged as part of the Hyderabad tribunal. Released in 1978, he was elected provincial president of the Awami National Party, however in 1990 he along with senior party leaders formed a breakaway party called the Pakhtunkhwa Qaumi Party (PQP), in protest against the Awami National Party&#8217;s decision to form an alliance with conservative opponents the Islami-Jamhori-Ittehad (IJI). Allying his group to the Pakistan&#8217;s People Party, Afzal Khan was elected to the National Assembly in the 1993 elections. Serving as Federal Minister for the Northern areas and Kashmir from 1993-1996, he withdrew from electoral politics from 1997 onwards. He then allied himself with the Pakistan Oppressed Nations Movement (PONM) advocating full provincial autonomy for the various ethnicities of Pakistan. In 2005 he rejoined the Awami National Party. [WikePedia]

Afzal Khan is one of those staunch opponents of Taliban who are not in exile or dead. In recent past, there were several attempts made on his live, killing his relatives and body guards. He refused to leave Swat and stayed at home when most of ANP leadership went underground fearing assassination attempts by the Taliban. 

On April 30th, Afzal Khan Lala, along with some of his family members, was airlifted by an army helicopter from his village Bara Darushkhela near Swat. He was first moved to Peshawar and then to Islamabad. The News took this as a signal of another operation in the valley (which later turned out to be true).

In Islamabad, Afzal Khan had a field day with media, popping from one channel to another, giving interviews against Taliban and Swat Peace Deal. He also provided fodder to &#8220;human rights&#8217; activists by authenticating alleged flogging of a girl in Swat, an issue on which his party&#8217;s government in NWFP was not very vocal. 

As observed in first week of May, government and its media machinery started exploiting public opinion against Swat Peace Deal. The &#8216;analysts&#8217; who were so in favor of the peace process few weeks back now saw the deal an opportunity to strengthen Taliban. Within days after Afzal Khan Lala&#8217;s arrival in Islamabad, operation in swat started. In fact, it was started at least two days before Prime Minister Gillani&#8217;s official announcement of &#8216;War Against Taliban&#8216; on May 7.

It is not very clear what Afzal Khan Lala has actually achieved or how crucial is role is in current scenario, however, his importance can be understood by today&#8217;s announcement that President Asif Ali Zardari will award him with Hilal-e-Shujaat, second highest civil award for gallantry. For record, this is first official announcement from Zardari after his return from the lengthy foreign tour. If he has to confer awards, why not start with the army personnel who are giving their lives in Swat for Pakistan.

As a rule, announcement of Hilal-e-Shujaat happens on August 14 and the Investiture on March 23 each year. However, according to Farhatullah Babar, spokesman of the President, the President, relaxing the rule, has ordered immediate conferment of the award. A special Investiture ceremony will now be held soon to confer the award on Afzal Khan without waiting for March 23.


----------



## MarkTheTruth

khushalkheil said:


> Kia ker rahy ho "MarkTheTruth" Bhai
> Jis ka jo naseeb hoga usko wahi milay ga chahy qitar 10 logo ka ho ya 10000 ka
> Us bichary nay poocha hay tu apka yahi haq bantha hay k ap usko sincier guide line day dain not make fun of him xam tu sab nay daina hota hay but select kuch he log hoty hain



Yar, agar koi dil seee poocha aur sache dil se chahta ho to tub ki baat ha na. Ab aik bunda pre-engineering wali ya pata nai wala fsc ker k, australia me graduation kerne betha hua ha. aur dekho swal kya poocha, k isi me bharti kaise hona ha. Isko ye pata tha fsc ka imtahan kaise pass kerna ha, phir farm kaha se lena ha, interview me kya bolna ha, australia me kaha rahna ha, nai pata to isi me bharti ka nai pata.

Kya australia ki info bhi you hi hasil ki ho geeeee is ne? 

Ager sachi much sincere hota to yaha hamara sir khane ki bajae, apne aba ko ya ama ko ya kisi aur ko kehta k aba aba mere lye isi phone kere ke unki bharti ka tariqa malloooom kere. isi wale kha to nai jae ge.

jis ne isi me bhartee hona hota ha, wo u darbadar ki thokere nai khate, aiso ka isi me waise bhi koi kam nai.


----------



## khushalkheil

MarkTheTruth said:


> Yar, agar koi dil seee poocha aur sache dil se chahta ho to tub ki baat ha na. Ab aik bunda pre-engineering wali ya pata nai wala fsc ker k, australia me graduation kerne betha hua ha. aur dekho swal kya poocha, k isi me bharti kaise hona ha. Isko ye pata tha fsc ka imtahan kaise pass kerna ha, phir farm kaha se lena ha, interview me kya bolna ha, australia me kaha rahna ha, nai pata to isi me bharti ka nai pata.
> 
> Kya australia ki info bhi you hi hasil ki ho geeeee is ne?
> 
> Ager sachi much sincere hota to yaha hamara sir khane ki bajae, apne aba ko ya ama ko ya kisi aur ko kehta k aba aba mere lye isi phone kere ke unki bharti ka tariqa malloooom kere. isi wale kha to nai jae ge.
> 
> jis ne isi me bhartee hona hota ha, wo u darbadar ki thokere nai khate, aiso ka isi me waise bhi koi kam nai.



LOLZZZZZZZZZZZ
yaar ap bhi tu bechary ky peechy he par gaye, haaan ye theek hay ke hay Australia may or job ISI may mang raha hay but yaar agar koi abroad rehtha ho or apni life waha per set ker saktha ho tu yahan ISI may job k kia zarort hay khair ye aik alag approach hay but buhut saary logon ko patha nahi hota na mery bhai..............
ab ap mery pechly posted comments ko he diak lijye, lolzzzzzzzzzzz q k muhy bhi nahi patha.................... hahaha


----------



## Avatar

Can I join ISI too as a spy inside enemy territory ? 
Will I get cool gadgets like Chinese made 007 toys ?


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Avatar said:


> Can I join ISI too as a spy inside enemy territory ?
> Will I get cool gadgets like Chinese made 007 toys ?



Sure why not 

Just make a fake announcement in your mohalla friends only that you had converted to Islam. Very simple


----------



## jin

ISI join karne ke baad qurbani ka bakra bi ban'na badta hai

Guys are you ready for this huge sacrifice?

Sometime Mission at your dispose finish, you'r khalassss


----------



## Ghost

Nearly 95% of the information on the World-Wide Web about ISI and how to join ISI is incorrect.
Those who have the correct information will not usually share it for the obvious reasons.

PS: Life in ISI is a _tough_ one so be-careful what you wish for.


----------



## khushalkheil

yaaaaaaar ye sab logon kay sath masla kya hay........
ab kay sab ISI he may jana q chahty hain???? Kya baat hay sab he mulk pr kurban honay k liye thayar hain
Kon kehtha hay ye sab jawan apny MULK say muhabat karthy hain PAISY say nahi

>>>>>>>>>hain "MarkTheTruth" bhai<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Some of the stuff is wrong in the article.

Military officers are usually chosen by MS branch and a request is sent to the unit for transfer. Units generally tend to hold on to the "Better Officers" and send their "Disposable" stuff. Generally, Brig. and above material in ISI is good and "A Class" officers. However, Lt.Col. , and below are from various units that can do their mission without these gentlemen.

I will try to get more info. on this from an old colleague of mine who served two stints in intelligence operations in the field and in ISI at flag rank.


----------



## khushalkheil

Salam every one

This is my duty being a Pakistani to inform about the painfull insult and humiliation of Pakistan by an American mother(-F-) film makers who considerd Pakistani as a terrorist nation in Paris in a movie FROM PARIS WITH LOVE

Pakistan should take action against this movie and abusing behaviour of american film makers

This film should be a platform in Pakistan and worldwide for every Pakistani to show there aggression and hate against america, for considertion every individual should watch this movie
the Jhon Travolta using such an abusive language for Pakistanies and there MOTHERS

Show Patriotism


----------



## Peregrine

Hi,
ISI jobs are offered to civilians as well, for current years jobs will be announced soon, so keep on reading news papers, they also offer very lucrative salary packages, and its not CSS exam as some members have mentioned, its more like ISSB test for Army. after clearing the test a person has to go through some training in Islamabad for few months


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Even if they hire civilians I dont think the ad will be like 'we need grade 17 officers for Inter Services Intelligence, Please send your CV to Directorate of ISI, GHQ Rawalpindi'

It will be more like a Govt. sector grade 17 job for people who have this n this qualification, please send your CV to Post Box. 11111 Islamabad

and mind you ISI aint like the James bond movies, you might not get the latest gadgets, neither the cool cars and definitely never the hot chicks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahin

Usually Intelligence (intelligence only-not investigation _i.e._ FIA) agencies recruit intelligence operators who belong to a organization no-matter they are civilian or regimental(uniform). ISI is associated with Inter Services _i.e._ Armed Forces; despite they also have civilian intelligence operators working but most of are from Armed Forces usually from MI, NI or AI.


----------



## piyarapakistani

im happy that they close down the political wing of isi.
isi is not a childs game.u have to face ur traditional rivals like raw mossad and kgb internationaly.


----------



## irfanullahqadri

i am join ISI.Pakistan.
Please Replay me.
Thanks
Irfanullah Qadri


----------



## irfanullahqadri

ISI jobs are offered to civilians as well, for current years jobs will be announced soon, so keep on reading news papers, they also offer very lucrative salary packages, and its not CSS exam as some members have mentioned, its more like ISSB test for Army. after clearing the test a person has to go through some training in Islamabad for few months


----------



## Mahin

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> Even if they hire civilians I dont think the ad will be like 'we need grade 17 officers for Inter Services Intelligence, Please send your CV to Directorate of ISI, GHQ Rawalpindi'
> 
> It will be more like a Govt. sector grade 17 job for people who have this n this qualification, please send your CV to Post Box. 11111 Islamabad
> 
> and mind you ISI aint like the James bond movies, you might not get the latest gadgets, neither the cool cars and definitely never the hot chicks!!!


In fact you do kind of get hold of cool cars and gadgets if it is a job requisition. As far as the "CHICKS" stuff is concerned ask your self; what is the world you have to have to attract girls.


----------



## Peregrine

irfanullahqadri said:


> ISI jobs are offered to civilians as well, for current years jobs will be announced soon, so keep on reading news papers, they also offer very lucrative salary packages, and its not CSS exam as some members have mentioned, its more like ISSB test for Army. after clearing the test a person has to go through some training in Islamabad for few months


Hi 
LOL, you just copied and pasted my entire post i still dont get the reason for doing that


----------



## Peregrine

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> Even if they hire civilians I dont think the ad will be like 'we need grade 17 officers for Inter Services Intelligence, Please send your CV to Directorate of ISI, GHQ Rawalpindi'
> 
> It will be more like a Govt. sector grade 17 job for people who have this n this qualification, please send your CV to Post Box. 11111 Islamabad
> 
> and mind you ISI aint like the James bond movies, you might not get the latest gadgets, neither the cool cars and definitely never the hot chicks!!!


hi
ISI civilian recruitment's come under ministry of defense and that is exactly how they are advertised, secondly of all the other institutions, ISI is the only one where a grade 17 officer get to have a good car like Corolla, Corona, Parado etc. lets not get too carried away with every one driving a Jaguar but then again if there is a top notch spy then who knows what he/she get to ride in, Hot chicks? LOL when you are getting a handsome pay and you have got a diplomatic passport i think its very absurd to say that one cannot get hot chicks.


----------



## Mahin

You can get commissioned in armed forces on the basis of both D.B.A. and L.L.B.

Since Diploma is equivalent to intermediate, therefore it makes you eligible to join PMA as Long Course Cadet.

With L.L.B. you can get into J.A.G.(Judge Advocate General)'s Corps as a Defense/Marshal Lawyer.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Mahin said:


> In fact you do kind of get hold of cool cars and gadgets if it is a job requisition. As far as the "CHICKS" stuff is concerned ask your self; what is the world you have to have to attract girls.


i was just trying to clear the 'bond 007' images.. that agencies dont work that way... simple as that!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Peregrine said:


> hi
> ISI civilian recruitment's come under ministry of defense and that is exactly how they are advertised, secondly of all the other institutions, ISI is the only one where a grade 17 officer get to have a good car like Corolla, Corona, Parado etc. lets not get too carried away with every one driving a Jaguar but then again if there is a top notch spy then who knows what he/she get to ride in, Hot chicks? LOL when you are getting a handsome pay and you have got a diplomatic passport i think its very absurd to say that one cannot get hot chicks.


advertised under ministry of defense but they dont state that they are hiring for ISI.. that was the point i was trying to make!!

cars.. perhaps but i doubt it.... my uncle was a colonel in ISI ever since i remember and all he had till the end was a suzuki bolan and one regular land cruiser jeep... perhaps they might issue better cars to the agents required but that would depend upon the mission, i really doubt they get 'good' ones for regular use!!!

i dont think you can show off with a diplomatic passport!!!! 2ndly you are supposed to be undercover!!! 3rdly the point i was trying to make was, things are not as they show em in bond movies!!!!


----------



## lhuang

khushalkheil said:


> Salam every one
> 
> This is my duty being a Pakistani to inform about the painfull insult and humiliation of Pakistan by an American mother(-F-) film makers who considerd Pakistani as a terrorist nation in Paris in a movie FROM PARIS WITH LOVE
> 
> Pakistan should take action against this movie and abusing behaviour of american film makers
> 
> This film should be a platform in Pakistan and worldwide for every Pakistani to show there aggression and hate against america, for considertion every individual should watch this movie
> the Jhon Travolta using such an abusive language for Pakistanies and there MOTHERS
> 
> Show Patriotism



Please don't declare jihad on France now


----------



## Peregrine

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> advertised under ministry of defense but they dont state that they are hiring for ISI.. that was the point i was trying to make!!
> 
> cars.. perhaps but i doubt it.... my uncle was a colonel in ISI ever since i remember and all he had till the end was a suzuki bolan and one regular land cruiser jeep... perhaps they might issue better cars to the agents required but that would depend upon the mission, i really doubt they get 'good' ones for regular use!!!
> 
> i dont think you can show off with a diplomatic passport!!!! 2ndly you are supposed to be undercover!!! 3rdly the point i was trying to make was, things are not as they show em in bond movies!!!!




Hi 
Your doubts are wrong you are assuming too much on your own, i am not sure about what your uncles designation was, but all the officers who are actually civilians are provided with lots of perks and privileges, good cars are for regular use, If you think about it it makes sense, a lot is required to provide people at such sensitive posts so that they don't desire for anything by illegitimate means.
The whole point of diplomatic passport was not for showing off rather telling that if one is found of hot Arab or European women then one can easily go there without having to apply for visa.


----------



## Mahin

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i was just trying to clear the 'bond 007' images.. that agencies dont work that way... simple as that!!!


I suppose you have a bit of misconceptions about how intelligence agencies work. Bond movies are more like a bit of drama. If you read Bond Novels; they give a more clearer picture about how agencies work.

Writer of Bond Novels and creator of Bond character; Mr Ian Flemming was a Retd Royal Navy Commander and MI6 agent. He was enjoying his retirement at a small Island in Caribbean and he chose to stay there because he fell in love with the Island. His most favorite piece of Literature was titled "BIRDS OF WEST INDIES" and the name of the author was "JAMES BOND"; there he got a name for his character which he depicted in his novel based on his own life. All other stuff in movies are a Director's/Producer's imagination.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Peregrine said:


> Hi
> Your doubts are wrong you are assuming too much on your own, i am not sure about what your uncles designation was, but all the officers who are actually civilians are provided with lots of perks and privileges, good cars are for regular use, If you think about it it makes sense, a lot is required to provide people at such sensitive posts so that they don't desire for anything by illegitimate means.
> The whole point of diplomatic passport was not for showing off rather telling that if one is found of hot Arab or European women then one can easily go there without having to apply for visa.


well he was in ISI for 7-8 yrs till her retired... dont know his designation but he was involved in alot of nuclear deals n all the stuff related to our nuclear program... anyways, he did had cars in the motor pool but i never saw him use many, perhaps he didnt like to show off... who knows!!!

as for diplomatic passport... ISI is supposed to be undercover why in the world would they require diplomatic passport, as it will blow their cover, they might get diplomatic passport for certain mission but not all the time!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Mahin said:


> I suppose you have a bit of misconceptions about how intelligence agencies work. Bond movies are more like a bit of drama. If you read Bond Novels; they give a more clearer picture about how agencies work.
> 
> Writer of Bond Novels and creator of Bond character; Mr Ian Flemming was a Retd Royal Navy Commander and MI6 agent. He was enjoying his retirement at a small Island in Caribbean and he chose to stay there because he fell in love with the Island. His most favorite piece of Literature was titled "BIRDS OF WEST INDIES" and the name of the author was "JAMES BOND"; there he got a name for his character which he depicted in his novel based on his own life. All other stuff in movies are a Director's/Producer's imagination.



most ppl dont read books n rather watch movies n get impressed... that was a simple point i was trying to make...


----------



## yaqoob

AOA 

my dear all,

its my childhood desire to join isi but i dont know how i will be able to do this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahin

yaqoob said:


> AOA
> 
> my dear all,
> 
> its my childhood desire to join isi but i dont know how i will be able to do this


Shall you not desire (to join ISI)
Let them do the desire (to have you in ISI)


----------



## khushalkheil

lhuang said:


> Please don't declare jihad on France now



Dear ...whatever !!!..... i didt mentioned anything abt jihad but i jst appealed for showing patreiotism for ur homeland!!!

its quite easy to heard tht some one abused, disgraced and humliate my country but I would never tolorate some one to disrespect my mother..............!!!

should we remain silent abt their atitude towards pakistan or any muslim country to call them what ever they want.........or let them prove it that offcourse they are the super nation of the world!!

regards

Son of Pakistan


----------



## hillman32

*ISI do hire civilians* in officer and lower classes. 

In officer class, civilians are trained and given a rank of Assistant Director initially, and they are promoted according to their output. I think some grade 20 directors are also civilians.

Civilians work with Officers and Men coming from Army, Navy and PAF.

There are newspaper adds for civilians enrollment once or twice an year. Normally, instead of ISI, a Public Sector Organisation is mentioned and a PO Box is given for correspondence. 

Very strict security check about the back ground is carried out before offering job, if one passes all tests and interview.

Good Luck.


----------



## khushalkheil

Mahin said:


> Shall you not desire (to join ISI)
> Let them do the desire (to have you in ISI)



I really love ur motivating words.....

Thumbs up


----------



## zavis2003

if u wanna apply in ISI 
than go to forces there u might get chance to join that 
but i think that there are many good jobs too in other sectors
wher u can apply


----------



## sanasahil

Thanks for the help. There are many people in pakistan looking for jobs.. a good job hunter always plan well for the job and for that thing he/she takes the complete info about the job and interviewing tips!


----------



## 081120063

HIII.....


i am moon and dong BS(EE) ...... i want to join ISI so please tell me how i can join the ISI ......


----------



## Hamid Irfan

I want to join the ISI


----------



## Old School

mjehan said:


> Salaam All,
> 
> My name is J and I am 20 years old and currently studying Engineering in Germany after completing my A-Levels. I will graduate in 2008.
> 
> I want to join the ISI after graduation and I would like to know about the recruiting process and what positions are open for me to join. I don't want to join the ISI via the whole army enrollement process.
> 
> I have always wanted to do something great for my people and I feel the ISI is the ideal platform to use my skills, knowledge and training to achieve greatness.
> 
> Please reply with concrete suggestion and advice.




Thank you for extending your interests to serve the the Directorate Inter Service Intelligence. There is an issue here which is namely the background screening of an prospective ISI staff specially if that candidate spent some time abroad .
This screening involves for some people up to 10 years of intensive historical background check. Candidates are asked to provide certain informations and those informations are verified by the directorate though it's own resources. There is a dedicated desk at the Directorate for this purpose. No candidate's employment will be final until the whole process is completed. This is quite simple if the candidate has 10 years of unbroken habitation in Pakistan or the candidate is a member of the armed forces.
The problem starts if the candidate has spent some time abroad in the last 10 year. It makes it very difficult to do the screening as the Directorate does not exercise jurisdiction outside Pakistan. As a result , the screening process can not be completed and the employment application will be declined. I hope that the information that I provided will help you to assess your own situation. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shazleen_81

Assalam-o-Alekum, 1st of all i wud like to tell somethingn about my self m shazleen,i hv completed my MBBS in 2005 and since then m trying to serve my country by being a part of arm forces as a doctor,coz we girls were not allowed to be a solider when my age crossed 24 then musharraf allowed that but unfortunatly cudn't grab that due 2 over age even though i hv tried a little,didnt tried hard coz of over age coz i know even without any lackness only sifarish wud matter to get a chance in forces and i didnt hv that type of sifarish even,so will keep trying to surve my country on my level of efforts but i wud be glad if i cud get a chance 2 prof my self..will keep on hoping even if ISI wud need any GIRL for any project i wud like 2 serve my soul even for my Pakistan..long live Pakistan (AMEEN:pakistan)


----------



## GOD OF WAR

Shazleen,

Even though you might never get the chance to serve pakistan in the exact accordance of your dream and passion, Your LOVE FOR COUNTRY is comendable! 

Keep loving Pakistan like you do, and Allah will give u the chance InshaAllah.

having said that, I think u still may have a chance to try out for the Army as a medical officer. The army does have a way of inducting officers via the Short service Course, where if you are selected will be able to wear the Prestigious uniform as well as also go to Kakul for 6 months training.

kind regards.


----------



## Peregrine

shazleen_81 said:


> Assalam-o-Alekum, 1st of all i wud like to tell somethingn about my self m shazleen,i hv completed my MBBS in 2005 and since then m trying to serve my country by being a part of arm forces as a doctor,coz we girls were not allowed to be a solider when my age crossed 24 then musharraf allowed that but unfortunatly cudn't grab that due 2 over age even though i hv tried a little,didnt tried hard coz of over age coz i know even without any lackness only sifarish wud matter to get a chance in forces and i didnt hv that type of sifarish even,so will keep trying to surve my country on my level of efforts but i wud be glad if i cud get a chance 2 prof my self..will keep on hoping even if ISI wud need any GIRL for any project i wud like 2 serve my soul even for my Pakistan..long live Pakistan (AMEEN:pakistan)


ISI jobs offered to civilians are for females too and they don't have tough age restrictions but i am not certain about your subject, but, since you want to serve your country you can always do CSS as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenia

shazleen_81 said:


> Assalam-o-Alekum, 1st of all i wud like to tell somethingn about my self m shazleen,i hv completed my MBBS in 2005 and since then m trying to serve my country by being a part of arm forces as a doctor,coz we girls were not allowed to be a solider when my age crossed 24 then musharraf allowed that but unfortunatly cudn't grab that due 2 over age even though i hv tried a little,didnt tried hard coz of over age coz i know even without any lackness only sifarish wud matter to get a chance in forces and i didnt hv that type of sifarish even,so will keep trying to surve my country on my level of efforts but i wud be glad if i cud get a chance 2 prof my self..will keep on hoping even if ISI wud need any GIRL for any project i wud like 2 serve my soul even for my Pakistan..long live Pakistan (AMEEN:pakistan)


AD-ISI posts come in jan/feb usually..so if u intend to join just keep checking..if u want to know more details PM me n i ll tel u an appropriate forum to interact with those who got the job or appeared in the test..
besides u r serving the country already in ur capacity very well!good luck


----------



## Hamid Irfan

i am join ISI.Pakistan.


----------



## Hamid Irfan

I m Join in ISI pakistan.
I love Pakistan


----------



## khizar.

brother tel me about 127 pma l/c .i m a repeater wil i be tested through all process of induction or i will be appeared for issb


----------



## Pukhtoon

I am Going In


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

khushalkheil said:


> Salam every one
> 
> This is my duty being a Pakistani to inform about the painfull insult and humiliation of Pakistan by an American mother(-F-) film makers who considerd Pakistani as a terrorist nation in Paris in a movie FROM PARIS WITH LOVE
> 
> Pakistan should take action against this movie and abusing behaviour of american film makers
> 
> This film should be a platform in Pakistan and worldwide for every Pakistani to show there aggression and hate against america, for considertion every individual should watch this movie
> the Jhon Travolta using such an abusive language for Pakistanies and there MOTHERS
> 
> Show Patriotism





How about simply making fun of that tub of lard John Travolta??


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Someone mentioned something about me joining the ISI because of the whole spy game... You gotta love the gadgets that they have... the listening devices etc... even basic field operatives have access to them I think...


----------



## Safriz

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Someone mentioned something about me joining the ISI because of the whole spy game... You gotta love the gadgets that they have... the listening devices etc... even basic field operatives have access to them I think...



You will be disappointed if you are going for jamesbond type life style...No such thing in real life..As an intelligence services operative,you may be assigned to watch CCTV footage for 10 hours every day and filter out any particular information about certain person or group...or may be just watch those videos and look for something suspicious which you may not find for months on end..
So it may get a bit boring.


----------



## AHMED85

safriz said:


> You will be disappointed if you are going for jamesbond type life style...No such thing in real life..As an intelligence services operative,you may be assigned to watch CCTV footage for 10 hours every day and filter out any particular information about certain person or group...or may be just watch those videos and look for something suspicious which you may not find for months on end..
> So it may get a bit boring.


 

i am very surprise to see you arguments 

Munny Badnam Hoi Darling Teray Lea.


----------



## Safriz

AHMED85 said:


> i am very surprise to see you arguments
> 
> Munny Badnam Hoi Darling Teray Lea.



I will ignore this comment of yours...Please be more understandable next time,and post comments relevant to the thread.


----------



## jabir

hi m new here nothing know about use of this site but im realy interested in ISI .
i want to be a member of our great ISI .
ca any person ?


----------



## jabir

hi m new here nothing know about use of this site but im realy interested in ISI .
i want to be a member of our great ISI .
can any person ?


----------



## truthseeker2010

Refer to the first page.


----------



## flameboard

Go for it just don't expect to be James Bond.


----------



## snake_eyes9

salam,
i wish to join ISI. I have done MBA and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.


----------



## Peregrine

snake_eyes9 said:


> salam,
> i wish to join ISI. I have done MBA and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.


 
Keep on reading news papers, ISI jobs for civilians are announced for the post of Assistant director BS-17 under the banner head of Ministry of Defense, the word ISI will not be mentioned any where. I hope this will help.


----------



## solo05

anyone please tell me how i apply to join ISI??please


----------



## Last Hope

*Not directly. You have to give ISSB and they will chose you for it.*


----------



## solo05

not any civilian can apply directly??


----------



## Last Hope

*I dont think so. No idea if there is any special criteria. Ask any Think Tank or better, search on issb.gov.pk*


----------



## desioptimist

two threads with same title.


----------



## SpArK

ISI Pakistan - Inter Services Intelligence Of Pakistan


----------



## Leader

solo05 said:


> not any civilian can apply directly??


 
yes, Assistant director level jobs were advertised couple of months back, but they were politically motivated and I think without reference one cannot get it. 

and since ISI is purely a military institution, I think it doesnt directly offer jobs of any level to civilians,


----------



## Leader

SpArK said:


> ISI Pakistan - Inter Services Intelligence Of Pakistan


 
crap !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine

Civilians can apply for the post of assistant director. Contact me privately and i will fill u in with all the details.


----------



## SpArK

Leader said:


> crap !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
i know.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

solo05 said:


> not any civilian can apply directly??


 
you can check on the page of ISI on FB, it pretty much seems OFFICIAL. though they dont admit.


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> you can check on the page of ISI on FB, it pretty much seems OFFICIAL. though they dont admit.


 
  leader they dont have such page and who is running i know they are not from that institution


----------



## mjnaushad

SpArK said:


> ISI Pakistan - Inter Services Intelligence Of Pakistan


 
The site says Pakistan's first Unofficial source


----------



## Leader

Jana said:


> leader they dont have such page and who is running i know they are not from that institution


 
maybe but they have information updated like AD jobs. it might be a useful page for the thread opener.


----------



## codenamegibraltar

join pakistan army first go to there website and register for long course best of luckmate


----------



## sohaib mugheera siddiqui

M also lookin for the same. if u come to knw any proper way or exams to join ISI, plz tell me too.. ok?


----------



## bewreeneward

is isi trying to make their system update with new technology?


----------



## Kompromat

bewreeneward said:


> is isi trying to make their system update with new technology?


 

They are already quite ~loaded~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

good place to start your training for ISI 

Terminal X


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

i would love to be a part of ISI.........................


----------



## AHMED85

I Try Several Time To Avail A Chance On It ....But I Did Not Find Any Fair Opportunity....But I Shall Try Again & Again...


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

life is ISI is gona be a real thrill..................... one need to be extremely patriot and clever to serve at this level


----------



## tgpodone




----------



## Irfan Baloch

ISI stands for inter services intelligence 
It mainly consists of Armed forces personnel from the three branches, army, navy and air force.
ISI does have civilians as well. the induction process is kept under wraps and the candidates are advised not to discuss it in public specially web forums.

So all of you budding James Bonds should consider to be automatically banned because *Xeric*is going to blacklist you (from applying in ISI). He is a serving officer in ISPR and monitors this forum on regular bases.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> ............*Xeric*is going to blacklist you (from applying in ISI). *He is a serving officer in ISPR* and monitors this forum on regular bases.



Well, THAT explains his rose colored glasses!


----------



## AHMED85

bewreeneward said:


> is isi trying to make their system update with new technology?



 May Be with America....


----------



## abubakarmirza89

isi is that agency due to which pakistan stands as an independent country. it is very wrong about isi. we have to proud on our selves that our country's security is in ISI's hands. their is not any intelligence agency like ISI Pakistan


----------



## abubakarmirza89

first we have to join pak army and clear ISSB test then you will given a form that in which department of army you want to join.
in that form their is a option to join ISI too. if you choose this option then you will be sent to taken the tests of ISI.


----------



## Ejaz Shigri

salam,
i wish to join ISI. I have done matric and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.


----------



## VCheng

Ejaz Shigri said:


> salam,
> i wish to join ISI. I have done matric and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.



Please PM TT member *Xeric *for information.


----------



## Ejaz Shigri




----------



## Network_Security

Just a simple question: 

Sifarish pe ISI mein kaam mil sakta hai?


----------



## Last Hope

Just a simple answer.
*
No.*

And the chances you had to join, even they are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Network_Security

Last Hope said:


> And the chances you had to join, even they are gone.



Why bro?


----------



## Network_Security

Acha chalo aise pooch leta hoon. Jis shakhs ki CSS karne ki age na ho aur jo Armed forces mein bhi nahi ja sakta cuz of age limit aur jisko ISI mein kaam karne ka bohat shauq hai wo kis tarha ISI mein ja sakta hai? Last option yehi bachta hai na? Is liye poocha hai. Ab ya to ye conditions hata lo ya to hire kar lo :/


----------



## abubakarmirza89

Network_Security said:


> Just a simple question:
> 
> Sifarish pe ISI mein kaam mil sakta hai?


ISI koi police wal ki nai hai jo sifarish chalegi.
haan aik tareka hai mgr mjhe email karo ya email address do apna phir bta skta hun yahan nai. mai khud ISI se touch main hun from 3 years. agar kisi ko bhi ISI k bare main free information chahiye to mjhse raabta kar skta hai abubakarmirza89 ye gmail aur yahoo ki domain khud laga len plz pe


----------



## F.O.X

abubakarmirza89 said:


> ISI koi police wal ki nai hai jo sifarish chalegi.
> haan aik tareka hai mgr mjhe email karo ya email address do apna phir bta skta hun yahan nai. mai khud ISI se touch main hun from 3 years. agar kisi ko bhi ISI k bare main free information chahiye to mjhse raabta kar skta hai abubakarmirza89 ye gmail aur yahoo ki domain khud laga len plz pe



Great now ISI is on sale .

Please mature up a little & read some articles first . Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Waqar Sial

salam,
i wish to join ISI. I have done B.Com and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.


----------



## F.O.X

Waqar Sial said:


> salam,
> i wish to join ISI. I have done B.Com and i want to know the procedure for applying for job in ISI. if any one can guide me about this. I will be gratefull for any help or assistance.



What is your Age ?

What %age Numbers you got in Inter ? & now in B.com .


----------



## Maira

I'm a female! My qualification is B.A with double maths and economics! I want to join ISI! Can i join? How to apply? What is contact number to get information from ISI? Please Guide Me? Please Please Please? Anybody can help me?


----------



## F.O.X

Maira said:


> I'm a female! My qualification is B.A with double maths and economics! I want to join ISI! Can i join? How to apply? What is contact number to get information from ISI? Please Guide Me? Please Please Please? Anybody can help me?



Currently only Elective Civilians can join i.e. after CSS .


----------



## farhan_9909

i might join ISI after 5 years

though i am nt confirm yet 100%tly


----------



## saqib hamza

hi i want to join isi plz tell me aout the selection criteria


----------



## F.O.X

saqib hamza said:


> hi i want to join isi plz tell me aout the selection criteria



First you should join Army you can Join ISI through that later on.


----------



## Peregrine

saqib hamza said:


> hi i want to join isi plz tell me aout the selection criteria


Wait for the Assistant Directors post, it might be announced soon enough. Keeping on looking at news papers.


----------



## saqib hamza

i heared from some one that you can join isi after css is this true???????? That i have to do css for joining isi????


----------



## Blogger 007

Yar i also love ISI, Want to join too


----------



## Last Hope

Joining ISI for love is not happening.

Join ISI for your capabilities and extraordinary talents, like Intelligence, and serve Pakistan. Everyone loves ISI, but they cannot join. If they do, then the quality of ISI's work gets depreciated and output won't be satisfying. Remember, they come to you if they think you are good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saqib hamza

i dont thing that anyone here exactly know the selection criteria or they want to hide it........


----------



## F.O.X

saqib hamza said:


> i dont thing that anyone here exactly know the selection criteria or they want to hide it........



May be we do & may be we dont , however ISI is not Next street game club that you can join whenever you want.

to join ISI you need to start from the 0 & then reach to the 100 . thats how may possibilities there are.

Ohh & just for the twist , there are at least 3 members here who have been in or have contacts in ISI . now enjoy your day


----------



## Last Hope

F.O.X said:


> May be we do & may be we dont , however ISI is not Next street game club that you can join whenever you want.
> 
> to join ISI you need to start from the 0 & then reach to the 100 . thats how may possibilities there are.
> *
> Ohh & just for the twist , there are at least 3 members here who have been in or have contacts in ISI . now enjoy your day *



Actually I know of four.  
Anyways, like I said.. You get to be from the ISI if you deserve it.
They monitor you and come to you if you're not from the military. That's it.
If you want to join Intel, join CID. That's open to Civilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Exactly ISI is more on the lines of .

" You do not choose ISI , ISI chooses you "


----------



## Peregrine

Dear, you are required to clear a test and then an interview to join ISI......... Like i said, keep an eye on the news papers, posts will be advertised under the banned head of Ministry of Defence. LOL and there is no such thing as " ISI chooses you'' If you can clear the test and interview, then you can get assigned at 17th grade in ISI as a civilian, So all you have to do is prepare well and lastly,* no* CSS has nothing to do with ISI recruitment.


----------



## Bratva

Last Hope said:


> Actually I know of four.
> Anyways, like I said.. You get to be from the ISI if you deserve it.
> They monitor you and come to you if you're not from the military. That's it.
> If you want to join Intel, join CID. That's open to Civilian.



kuch lougo ko muh mian mithoo baney ka bara shoq hota hay


----------



## Last Hope

mafiya said:


> kuch lougo ko muh mian mithoo baney ka bara shoq hota hay



I didn't enlist myself in it. Please post something of value, and respect the forum rules.
Thanks!


----------



## Bratva

Last Hope said:


> I didn't enlist myself in it. Please post something of value, and respect the forum rules.
> Thanks!



look whose saying to post something of value. My two year tenure at this forum without any ban or any infractions shows how high i regard forum rules and how rationaly i post. Thank you for your time.


----------



## secret

I want to join IsI. I am graduate in commerce so i want to know the procedure for joining ISI.


----------



## shoaib999

salam .my name is shoaib and i m student of bcs 1st semester .tell me how do i join isi.tell me the procedure to join isi .i love isi.plz i m waiting


----------



## saqib hamza

as someone said that we dont chose isi they chose us so how they know about us that we r interested or able to join isi for this there would be a criteria i wanna to know it????????


----------



## Bunnu

Salam,
I have been reading this thread for a while, but there are conflicting views as to how to apply for a position in ISI. Please someone be kind enough to tell the way as to how to apply, this is only referred to those who actually has any authority in this matter and are not speculating. Thanks
I am an ACCA affiliate btw


----------



## Bunnu

So, I guess no one's replying to my earlier post... Anyway can someone tell me whether hiring for this year has been done or whether it is yet begin please... I know this is what I want.


----------



## DV RULES

farhan_9909 said:


> i might join ISI after 5 years
> 
> though i am nt confirm yet 100%tly




In which catagory, "Legal" or "Non-Legal".


----------



## Hamza Zahid Khan

this will be my first post on this forum
my name is Hamza Zahid Khan
I have always wanted to join the army as my father was from the army too, Col (R)
since i was forced not to , and now that i am 25 years old < graduate , i wish i had joined the army.
I have been teaching defensive Handgun to security personals and civilians for the past 2 years now. 
i am the only one in pakistan promoting practical shooting sports IPSC and IDPA. 
I might be the best Handgun shooter in pakistan, 
ive built a commercial shooting range here in karachi and acted as Range Master . 
see my videos on youtube search : Hamza Zahid Khan

I want to join ISI , FIA , or anywhere where my skills can be utilized to its full extent , 
please someone guide me , i am willing to work in any environment anywhere , 


i would be most greatful , thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

They come to you.. You simply can't fill out the application for ISI.


----------



## F.O.X

Hamza Zahid Khan said:


> this will be my first post on this forum
> my name is Hamza Zahid Khan
> I have always wanted to join the army as my father was from the army too, Col (R)
> since i was forced not to , and now that i am 25 years old < graduate , i wish i had joined the army.
> I have been teaching defensive Handgun to security personals and civilians for the past 2 years now.
> i am the only one in pakistan promoting practical shooting sports IPSC and IDPA.
> I might be the best Handgun shooter in pakistan,
> ive built a commercial shooting range here in karachi and acted as Range Master .
> see my videos on youtube search : Hamza Zahid Khan
> 
> I want to join ISI , FIA , or anywhere where my skills can be utilized to its full extent ,
> please someone guide me , i am willing to work in any environment anywhere ,
> 
> 
> i would be most greatful , thank you



Sorry but You have lost your Chance.


----------



## safari

Dear Sir /Madam

It is so nice of u that u let people to describe themselves without any confusion and send there messages privately . Its my goal of life to be an agent of Pakistan I am graduated , with great skill of computer , fluency in Urdu ,English , Pasthu , and Persian and Inshallah I well perform my job by honesty and honor and I well obey the all rules and regulations . 


Your honorable and obedient 

Sohrab safari from Afghanistan


----------



## F.O.X

safari said:


> Dear Sir /Madam
> 
> It is so nice of u that u let people to describe themselves without any confusion and send there messages privately . Its my goal of life to be an agent of Pakistan I am graduated , with great skill of computer , fluency in Urdu ,English , Pasthu , and Persian and Inshallah I well perform my job by honesty and honor and I well obey the all rules and regulations .
> 
> 
> Your honorable and obedient
> 
> Sohrab safari from Afghanistan



Foreigners cant join ISI as Agents . sorry.


----------



## Last Hope

safari said:


> Dear Sir /Madam
> 
> It is so nice of u that u let people to describe themselves without any confusion and send there messages privately . Its my goal of life to be an agent of Pakistan I am graduated , with great skill of computer , fluency in Urdu ,English , Pasthu , and Persian and Inshallah I well perform my job by honesty and honor and I well obey the all rules and regulations .
> 
> 
> Your honorable and obedient
> 
> Sohrab safari from Afghanistan


 
If you had any chances to working as agent, you just blew that up from this post.


F.O.X said:


> Foreigners cant join ISI as Agents . sorry.


That's true.


----------



## sohailkhan

i want to join isi i am working in the bank as operation office but i want to utilize my skills for our country which country demand us.


----------



## Last Hope

sohailkhan said:


> i want to join isi i am working in the bank as operation office but i want to utilize my skills for our country which country demand us.


Work hard with honestly, loyalty and dedication.

We need this more than officers or agents.


----------



## Xeric

sohailkhan said:


> i want to join isi i am working in the bank as operation office but i want to utilize my skills for our country which country demand us.



Look out for the ads, when it is out you can apply and then get tested for.

http://recruitments.com.pk/


----------



## Sir 1

*** [ISI] *** Jaan
Qurban kar dengy
Pakistan ke lye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

you guys coming on a public site is useless, especially if this site is monitored. if you're looking to stand out, this is not the way especially for intelligence work.


----------



## ZYXW

Peregrine said:


> ISI jobs offered to civilians are for females too and they don't have tough age restrictions but i am not certain about your subject, but, since you want to serve your country you can always do CSS as well.



Just curious, what type of work are the females required to do most of the time? thnx


----------



## Peregrine

ZYXW said:


> Just curious, what type of work are the females required to do most of the time? thnx



Desk jobs.....thats same every where, even in Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Peregrine said:


> Desk jobs.....thats same every where, even in Army.



Desk jobs in army ? ...what kind of deskjobs are there for an army man


----------



## Peregrine

Star Wars said:


> Desk jobs in army ? ...what kind of deskjobs are there for an army man



LoL we are talking about women not men.


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> you guys coming on a public site is useless, especially if this site is monitored. if you're looking to stand out, this is not the way especially for intelligence work.


it is funny how people give out their complete credentials on an open public forum and still expect to get hired by the said organization. I have seen people writing their complete bio-graphy and ask if they can be hired.....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Star Wars said:


> Desk jobs in army ? ...*what kind of deskjobs are there for an army man*



Analyst ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> Just curious, what type of work are the females required to do most of the time? thnx



If you are asking about females in Intelligence department then be it IB or ISI, most of the time females prefer desk jobs. however sometimes you are also tasked to keep a tab on fellow officer or other officials, you won't see them working in sensitive areas or sensitive assignments. by desk jobs comes - compiling reports, doing admin related work, or as an analyst. 

However if you talk about CSS then this is totally different, it is like whole different work, in CSS you get to choose Service group and then you have to compete for that, the top among the women are PAS ( Pakistan Administrative Services ) , Foreign Service, Auditing and Accounts, Pakistan Customs, Inland Revenue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Voxx

following Indians and Americans all the time in Pakistan.............


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

If you are not from army then it is not safe for you to work for ISI. you might be disposible for them. This is true for any secret agency of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If you are not from army then it is not safe for you to work for ISI. you might be disposible for them. This is true for any secret agency of the world.



Depends on multiple variables.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If you are not from army then it is not safe for you to work for ISI. you might be disposible for them. This is true for any secret agency of the world.



this used to be the case back in 1990s up until 2004, then they changed their atitude towards civilians, now they recruit civilians as Sub inspector, Inspector and Assitant Director. I met few people who joined the agency as AD and left it within 2 years of joining. this is 1995 i am talking about, even the lower ranking officers would abuse ADs and make them do their work. However those who joined after 2006 have a different views about.


----------



## Screambowl

Voxx said:


> following Indians and Americans all the time in Pakistan.............



very true. You out of the building and 2-3 guys will start following you on bikes or jeep. Any one can stop you and take all information.


----------



## ZYXW

Peregrine said:


> Desk jobs.....thats same every where, even in Army.



So it's not like the CIA, where women are actually allowed to do field work?



balixd said:


> it is funny how people give out their complete credentials on an open public forum and still expect to get hired by the said organization. I have seen people writing their complete bio-graphy and ask if they can be hired.....lol



I know, haha it's kind of cute actually LOL. We have people in the US doing the same thing for the CIA. one goes on the antipolygraph site, "i applied to the CIA two months ago, they haven't responded is yet. Guys are they going to respond, I am getting so worried" -______- let me answer whether they will respond or not LOL and the site says "warning: this site is monitored" LOL


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> If you are asking about females in Intelligence department then be it IB or ISI, most of the time females prefer desk jobs. however sometimes you are also tasked to keep a tab on fellow officer or other officials, you won't see them working in sensitive areas or sensitive assignments. by desk jobs comes - compiling reports, doing admin related work, or as an analyst.
> 
> However if you talk about CSS then this is totally different, it is like whole different work, in CSS you get to choose Service group and then you have to compete for that, the top among the women are PAS ( Pakistan Administrative Services ) , Foreign Service, Auditing and Accounts, Pakistan Customs, Inland Revenue



Why is that though, for the ISI and IB?


----------



## Peregrine

ZYXW said:


> So it's not like the CIA, where women are actually allowed to do field work


If by that you mean female spies/agents then yes, offcourse they employ them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> Why is that though, for the ISI and IB?


its culture I guess, Its not like they are seen as weak but the culture,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> its culture I guess, Its not like they are seen as weak but the culture,



do you think that's going to change anytime soon?


----------



## ZYXW

Peregrine said:


> If by that you mean female spies/agents then yes, offcourse they employ them too.



I am sorry, just curious. How well trained are the female spies and are they only used for honey traps or also given good, sensitive projects to work on as well?


----------



## RazPaK

ZYXW said:


> I am sorry, just curious. How well trained are the female spies and are they only used for honey traps or also given good, sensitive projects to work on as well?



That information is classified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

RazPaK said:


> That information is classified.



How come, you know stuff like that about the CIA, Mossad and other spy agencies, but very little seems to be known about the ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> How come, you know stuff like that about the CIA, Mossad and other spy agencies, but very little seems to be known about the ISI.



cause agency is good in protecting its secrecy perhaps..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Do ISI guys get code names like 007 or something?


----------



## ZYXW

Ayush said:


> cause agency is good in protecting its secrecy perhaps..



The others are also among the top 5 in the world, I am sure they are equally as good in that respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> do you think that's going to change anytime soon?



I don't see it happening in near future.If you are talking about a female spy like "ALIAS", sorry to say that happens only in movies. Female officers do go for foreign missions like staff to a diplomat or posted in the embassy. The problem is I never met a female intelligence officer, what I know is through friends working in the organizations. Be it male or female both of them go through same type of training, length of training is unknown, people i know even refused to tell me, but i think it varies from 8-12 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> The others are also among the top 5 in the world, I am sure they are equally as good in that respect.



including raw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> I don't see it happening in near future.If you are talking about a female spy like "ALIAS", sorry to say that happens only in movies. Female officers do go for foreign missions like staff to a diplomat or posted in the embassy. The problem is I never met a female intelligence officer, what I know is through friends working in the organizations. Be it male or female both of them go through same type of training, length of training is unknown, people i know even refused to tell me, but i think it varies from 8-12 months.



Oh! Thank you so much, I was just very curious about this. One last question though, how conservative is the agency when it comes to women and just in general as well?From the people I seem to know it seems pretty conservative, but it's hard to assume that to be the case overall because they are mostly from the older generation. Sorry haha I keep on asking so many questions


----------



## idealsome425

*Dear Seniors

Any idea about the expected new vacancies in MoD???
I want to communicate with seniors through private message but the website does not allow me .
Kindly suggest me how to contact....*


----------



## Kompromat

ZYXW said:


> How come, you know stuff like that about the CIA, Mossad and other spy agencies,* but very little seems to be known about the ISI.*



They operate under different set of rules than many other agencies around the world. Try asking a 100 Pakistanis who know Pakistan well, if they know where the ISI HQ is, you will get dozens of different answers, or no answers at all.You cannot find any ISI agent on camera available in public domain. Extreme secrecy is a golden rule in ISI, which should explain their track record success. One of my family friends worked with the intelligence [don't know which agency], his family only found out when he died [killed]. Besides all intel outfits are created to do the dirty work of a state, the more secretive they are the better, there are no medals, no movies...that bit lies in fiction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idealsome425

Aeronaut said:


> They operate under different set of rules than many other agencies around the world. Try asking a 100 Pakistanis who know Pakistan well, if they know where the ISI HQ is, you will get dozens of different answers, or no answers at all.You cannot find any ISI agent on camera available in public domain. Extreme secrecy is a golden rule in ISI, which should explain their track record success. One of my family friends worked with the intelligence [don't know which agency], his family only found out when he died [killed]. Besides all intel outfits are created to do the dirty work of a state, the more secretive they are the better, there are no medals, no movies...that bit lies in fiction.



*Aeronaut*
Nice information sir. May I ask what post was that man working on and how did he get killed? In line of duty or just like that?
What about the desk jobs of the Intel outfits are they as secretive as their field colleagues are? Sir correct me if I am wrong, we call agent only to the personnel on field duties or every single employee of the organisation considered as agent??

Any information regarding upcoming vacancies in MoD?


----------



## ZYXW

Aeronaut said:


> They operate under different set of rules than many other agencies around the world. Try asking a 100 Pakistanis who know Pakistan well, if they know where the ISI HQ is, you will get dozens of different answers, or no answers at all.You cannot find any ISI agent on camera available in public domain. Extreme secrecy is a golden rule in ISI, which should explain their track record success. One of my family friends worked with the intelligence [don't know which agency], his family only found out when he died [killed]. Besides all intel outfits are created to do the dirty work of a state, the more secretive they are the better, there are no medals, no movies...that bit lies in fiction.



Is it because the ISI isn't as reliant on technology ??
It's just something I have always found to be very interesting though... Other intelligent agencies are equally as good, yet much more is known about them ya noe!  but thnx for the reply.


----------



## RUser

What are the chances of girls being selected for service in the ISI? Also, if you could enlighten me a little about the necessary requirements and the procedure to apply, i would be grateful. Thank you


----------



## Amaa'n

RUser said:


> What are the chances of girls being selected for service in the ISI? Also, if you could enlighten me a little about the necessary requirements and the procedure to apply, i would be grateful. Thank you


there are number of seats reserved for women only so you have to contest on that, read the first page of this threas and you will get the idea of requirements,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> there are number of seats reserved for women only so you have to contest on that, read the first page of this threas and you will get the idea of requirements,




Any authentic news about new vacancies from MoD throughout Pakistan???

Just recently MoD announced vacancies for ''Balochistan only'' please seniors share authentic information if possible. Many Thanks


regards


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> Is it because the ISI isn't as reliant on technology ??
> It's just something I have always found to be very interesting though... Other intelligent agencies are equally as good, yet much more is known about them ya noe!  but thnx for the reply.


its not that they lack in Technology because believe me ISI is not that behind the world, its just that they do not trust the technology, with techonolgy one always leave the foot prints which can always be tracked down, however when it comes to humint than its is a whole different game because in order to get the intel, you have to get the guy, than you break him, make him tell you thing, than you follow the lead to next guy and you repeat what you did with first guy......the biggest aexample is infront of you, 2nd may OBL raid, just read the books and you will get to know what i mean here.
had he been using internet they would have got him years ago but he used human courier



idealsome425 said:


> Any authentic news about new vacancies from MoD throughout Pakistan???
> 
> Just recently MoD announced vacancies for ''Balochistan only'' please seniors share authentic information if possible. Many Thanks
> 
> 
> regards


i told you brother just wait and watch, sit back and relax, there will be vacancies, nothing can be said when it comes to LEA/ Intel, they do what they want to do, there might be no vacancies for next 2 years, or who knows they publish vacancies tomorrow, so my dear waittt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idealsome425

F.O.X said:


> Regards
> Wilco



Any news about upcoming vacancies in MoD??


----------



## RUser

One more question, do we get to know if they are hiring or not through the newspaper?


----------



## Amaa'n

yes, in the past ISI has been recruiting under the umbrella of Ministry of Defence.....so any vacancy advertised by MoD in newspaper for the post of UDC,LDC, Assistant director, DD, SI , ASI, Inspector, then they are for isi. 
IB recruits through FPSC under the name Federal Govt Organization. 
FIA will simply mention its name


RUser said:


> One more question, do we get to know if they are hiring or not through the newspaper?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RUser

Thanks alot. Any books that you could recommend for the preparation of their tests?


----------



## Amaa'n

it totally depends on the post advertised, but read up on GK by ch.najib - caravan it covers everything, read columns in newspapers to right up on essays, any good GRE book for english portion, but these are for posts above bps 16 inspector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RUser

Ohh okay. Thanks alot.


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> its not that they lack in Technology because believe me ISI is not that behind the world, its just that they do not trust the technology, with techonolgy one always leave the foot prints which can always be tracked down, however when it comes to humint than its is a whole different game because in order to get the intel, you have to get the guy, than you break him, make him tell you thing, than you follow the lead to next guy and you repeat what you did with first guy......the biggest aexample is infront of you, 2nd may OBL raid, just read the books and you will get to know what i mean here.
> had he been using internet they would have got him years ago but he used human courier
> 
> 
> i told you brother just wait and watch, sit back and relax, there will be vacancies, nothing can be said when it comes to LEA/ Intel, they do what they want to do, there might be no vacancies for next 2 years, or who knows they publish vacancies tomorrow, so my dear waittt



I am dying laughing here...you're such a good friend, responding TWO MONTHS later 
no but i like what you said. it made a lot of sense, so thank u for getting back to me on this; i really appreciate it


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> I am dying laughing here...you're such a good friend, responding TWO MONTHS later
> no but i like what you said. it made a lot of sense, so thank u for getting back to me on this; i really appreciate it


actually i came here to answer someone else....and their i saw you .....so i thought lets help the poor kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@balixd i remember when we were posted in Muzzafarabad, from the balcony we could see a mochi(cobler) sitting infront of the wall of a military unit(intelligence related,my best guess) . He kept an eye on everything around him. 2years i lived in muzzaffrabad I saw him sitting there, with u know hammer and stuff...
Looking at every passing vehicle and man! Silently while working with shoes.
.
Intelligence guy i think


----------



## Amaa'n

Alpha1 said:


> @balixd i remember when we were posted in Muzzafarabad, from the balcony we could see a mochi(cobler) sitting infront of the wall of a military unit(intelligence related,my best guess) . He kept an eye on everything around him. 2years i lived in muzzaffrabad I saw him sitting there, with u know hammer and stuff...
> Looking at every passing vehicle and man! Silently while working with shoes.
> .
> Intelligence guy i think


Intelligence work in Pakistan is a nasty business only hardcore will do it....the best part of it all is, no medals, no salute, no military burial....thats why i call intelligence personnel "Silent Warriors" .....you will be amazed to see what level these guys get down to , to carry out the tasks....


----------



## DV RULES

Alpha1 said:


> @balixd i remember when we were posted in Muzzafarabad, from the balcony we could see a mochi(cobler) sitting infront of the wall of a military unit(intelligence related,my best guess) . He kept an eye on everything around him. 2years i lived in muzzaffrabad I saw him sitting there, with u know hammer and stuff...
> Looking at every passing vehicle and man! Silently while working with shoes.
> .
> Intelligence guy i think



Nothing special, you will find this practice in every intelligence agency of the world.


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> Intelligence work in Pakistan is a nasty business only hardcore will do it....the best part of it all is, no medals, no salute, no military burial....thats why i call intelligence personnel "Silent Warriors" .....you will be amazed to see what level these guys get down to , to carry out the tasks....





What are the functions personnel perform in desk jobs in intelligence?? I think they do not have to disguise themselves to perform different tasks...

Any idea about ''Traffic Analyst'' job, is this comparatively better in learning skills than other desk positions etc??


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> Intelligence work in Pakistan is a nasty business only hardcore will do it....the best part of it all is, no medals, no salute, no military burial....thats why i call intelligence personnel "Silent Warriors" .....you will be amazed to see what level these guys get down to , to carry out the tasks....



ISI hires many ex military personnel who will become dedicated agents of ISI. I came to know through an acquaintance whose father is a ex-mil major and working for ISI after his retirement


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> actually i came here to answer someone else....and their i saw you .....so i thought lets help the poor kid


Lmaooooo kays but we all know how y n how u noe all of this stuff  oops, sorry didn't mean to blow ur cover  haha jk jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

MirBadshah said:


> I am not sure but I do not think ISI recurits directly, they prefer to take guys from services.
> 
> You can visit ISI website for details.


lolzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

mafiya said:


> ISI hires many ex military personnel who will become dedicated agents of ISI. I came to know through an acquaintance whose father is a ex-mil major and working for ISI after his retirement



I will only say that , if you are working for ISI , even your family does not know about it , much less an acquaintance . there are very strict regulations about that , you can even get Court Martial .


----------



## Amaa'n

F.O.X said:


> I will only say that , if you are working for ISI , even your family does not know about it , much less an acquaintance . there are very strict regulations about that , you can even get Court Martial .


sorry to say i disagree with you, this is nothing more than a myth, though it depends on the sensitivity of the operation, though people are bit hesitant to say it to the friends, but family members does know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

balixd said:


> sorry to say i disagree with you, this is nothing more than a myth, though it depends on the sensitivity of the operation, though people are bit hesitant to say it to the friends, but family members does know about it



Well the thing is it is not prohibited to tell (in some cases /Desk Job ), but if your family member does know they are in the system , they will have regular security checks & whole shubang , they will be called every now & then for questioning to see what they know & what they dont know . 

So to save their family this hassle Most dont tell them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

F.O.X said:


> Well the thing is it is not prohibited to tell (in some cases /Desk Job ), but if your family member does know they are in the system , they will have regular security checks & whole shubang , they will be called every now & then for questioning to see what they know & what they dont know .
> 
> So to save their family this hassle Most dont tell them .




Senior Members;

Do you recommend aspirants to join organization under MoD???

Any authentic update about upcoming vacancies for Federal,Pujab,Sindh candidates??? as they recently announced vacancies for Balochistan candidates only.


----------



## k!ng_0f_(~)3@rt$

Well Agents are not allowed to share their job to anyone. But other tasks such as desk jobs, vacational officers, something like that could tell their family, he/she working for ISI....

it all depends upon what kind of job do you have within ISI


----------



## idealsome425

Dear seniors,

Any authentic information about new vacancies to be announced by MoD??? many people claim month of June to be crucial in this respect..... 

Regards


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> sorry to say i disagree with you, this is nothing more than a myth, though it depends on the sensitivity of the operation, though people are bit hesitant to say it to the friends, but family members does know about it




AOA Brother,

Any update about new vacancies in MoD??? Many claimed month of June to be crucial, June is almost finished...
Hope to have a response soon.
If an individual studies distance certification in CI, IDS analysis etc, can these certifications help individual to be on merit along with all other required criteria??? Thanks


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> AOA Brother,
> 
> Any update about new vacancies in MoD??? Many claimed month of June to be crucial, June is almost finished...
> Hope to have a response soon.
> If an individual studies distance certification in CI, IDS analysis etc, can these certifications help individual to be on merit along with all other required criteria??? Thanks


not sure about the vacancies , but last recruitment has been finished so they should have advertised the new vacancies , i guess it has something to do with new govt and Defence ministry with nawaz shariff himself......lets wait. I believe vacancies for FIA should be out soon too, as interior minister was saying it will undergo restructuring, and all political appointees will be kicked out....keep your hopes high.

Talking about CI certification , CI as in Counter Intelligence? i don't think anyone offers such certification , as this certification requires on field training and facial contact. Even for Surveillance and Counter Surveillance one needs Field training hours so if anyone is offering such certification over distance learning than its bs, and i personally wouldn't consider it ( no harm intended). I trained along guys doing Surveillance course in UK so i know about these things. Talking about IDS than yes that should give you an edge over others, depending on your scores in Written and psycological tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@idealsome425 next time you have any query just mention me or quote my post, and i will try my best to answer them, if you have done CI course its fine, if you havn't than don't bother, it will be a waste of money unless you travel to foreign country and do the field / on foot training.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> not sure about the vacancies , but last recruitment has been finished so they should have advertised the new vacancies , i guess it has something to do with new govt and Defence ministry with nawaz shariff himself......lets wait. I believe vacancies for FIA should be out soon too, as interior minister was saying it will undergo restructuring, and all political appointees will be kicked out....keep your hopes high.
> 
> Talking about CI certification , CI as in Counter Intelligence? i don't think anyone offers such certification , as this certification requires on field training and facial contact. Even for Surveillance and Counter Surveillance one needs Field training hours so if anyone is offering such certification over distance learning than its bs, and i personally wouldn't consider it ( no harm intended). I trained along guys doing Surveillance course in UK so i know about these things. Talking about IDS than yes that should give you an edge over others, depending on your scores in Written and psycological tests.



Thanks for the detailed reply, I am aware of the fact that PM Nawaz Sharif is holding the working authority of MoD these days, I hope the vacancies going to be announced sooner than later. 

I just inquired about the certifications to gather information related to the relevant field. Actually some time department(s) mentions/required optionally the candidate to hold diploma/certificate in field or other intel, so i thought that doing studies relevant to the field would might be sufficient for the candidate to get appointment '' because one cannot get field experience unless he/she joins the organization''. 

What I was presuming that by studying the relevant field/subject individual would get basic know how about the whole procedures and way of working and would just need a practical training to get going... Obviously if Pakistan does not offer these kind of certifications the student will learn just about basics of the specific subject'' through distance learning'' and will definitely need further grooming according to the procedures,policies and way of working of relevant organization of Pakistan.

Anyways thanks very much for suggesting the best options etc. Hope to have update of vacancies in MoD from you soon. Thank you

Regards


----------



## Amaa'n

No dear, I have yet to see any department /organization requiring such kind of certification, as they give you training anyway. Though they require you to have some LEA experience, but no a certificate/ diploma can never replace on job experience
Do no feel discouraged by my words or suggestion but i feel i should point you to right direction. CI course / Sur/ Counter Surv course over distance learning will do no good because theory and practical are two different things. i have seen people holding proper certificate with good number of hours on field training with no jobs, as these things require experience. books will never teach you on its own how to do such things. 
such organizations will hire you not based on your diplomas or certificates in the relevant field but your experience/ your mental level your analysis, your mindset. 
As far as training is concerned than everyone joining the organization will have to go through the training anyway, so why waste money.if you still wantt to old an extra point than look into Counter Terrorism studies / security studies like this oneUniversity of the Punjab - Quaid-i-Azam- Behavioral and Social Sciences - Diploma in Criminology & Security Studies


idealsome425 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, I am aware of the fact that PM Nawaz Sharif is holding the working authority of MoD these days, I hope the vacancies going to be announced sooner than later.
> 
> I just inquired about the certifications to gather information related to the relevant field. Actually some time department(s) mentions/required optionally the candidate to hold diploma/certificate in field or other intel, so i thought that doing studies relevant to the field would might be sufficient for the candidate to get appointment '' because one cannot get field experience unless he/she joins the organization''.
> 
> What I was presuming that by studying the relevant field/subject individual would get basic know how about the whole procedures and way of working and would just need a practical training to get going... Obviously if Pakistan does not offer these kind of certifications the student will learn just about basics of the specific subject'' through distance learning'' and will definitely need further grooming according to the procedures,policies and way of working of relevant organization of Pakistan.
> 
> Anyways thanks very much for suggesting the best options etc. Hope to have update of vacancies in MoD from you soon. Thank you
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

If given the chance to hunt down Hakimullah Mehsud the chief of the Pakistani Taliban I am willing to join the ISI myself. In recent months my patriotism has been doubted and I wish to prove my loyalty to my country in any way I can. Hakimullah Mehsud should have been eliminated by us Pakistanis. We need to capture terrorists like Malik Ishaq and Bilal Lahori ourselves.

I wish to do so much for Pakistan, just one chance is all I need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

@balixd

Any news on vacancies in MoD????


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> No dear, I have yet to see any department /organization requiring such kind of certification, as they give you training anyway. Though they require you to have some LEA experience, but no a certificate/ diploma can never replace on job experience
> Do no feel discouraged by my words or suggestion but i feel i should point you to right direction. CI course / Sur/ Counter Surv course over distance learning will do no good because theory and practical are two different things. i have seen people holding proper certificate with good number of hours on field training with no jobs, as these things require experience. books will never teach you on its own how to do such things.
> such organizations will hire you not based on your diplomas or certificates in the relevant field but your experience/ your mental level your analysis, your mindset.
> As far as training is concerned than everyone joining the organization will have to go through the training anyway, so why waste money.if you still wantt to old an extra point than look into Counter Terrorism studies / security studies like this oneUniversity of the Punjab - Quaid-i-Azam- Behavioral and Social Sciences - Diploma in Criminology & Security Studies



AOA,
Any updates about vacancies to be announced under MoD? These vacancies were claimed to be advertised in June/July but no sign of vacancies so far.... Kindly shed some light. Thanks

Regards


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

ISI is the brilliant platform in pakistan... I love ISI


----------



## Bilal249

SABRE said:


> ISI holds entery exams, just like CSS. You have to clear all the papers. When you clear all the papers & achieve their merit you are sent for medical test, which includes physical as well psychological test. When you pass them you are selected & sent for an army like training. After that you are a full agent.
> 
> Of course it depends on your skill whether you will limited to desk job, a spy, an investigating officer etc etc.
> 
> Simple as that. I think exams will take place in September. Start preparing now. Its not easy. Make sure:
> 
> You are a Civilian
> You are a Pakistani national
> You have spent much of your life in Pakistan
> You are willing to sacrifice your life & assets for country
> You are a good lier.
> 
> Rest the ISI will inject in u itself.
> 
> The other method is via army, rangers/para-military & police. But thats tough since u 1st have to join these fields & than ur selection probability in ISI is only 0.0001% since you would be competing against the best of armymen, policmen & para-military personal. The major limitation of this method is that you would be limited to field work but you'll get some action. Bring back couple of dead bodies home for kids to play.



but how can apply in ISI????


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> AOA,
> Any updates about vacancies to be announced under MoD? These vacancies were claimed to be advertised in June/July but no sign of vacancies so far.... Kindly shed some light. Thanks
> 
> Regards


brother as i have told you before, carry on with your life, do what you were supposed to do, act like nothing ever happened. Do not wait for the vacancies, no one will give you concrete information. Defence portfolio is with PM nawaz shariff and before he signs any paper especially concerning this, obviously he will take his time. 
look at FIA, ever since PPP govt came, there has been a ban on recruitment in FIA. IB used to recruit once in 2 years, but last year they recruited 3 times.

just keep checking papers and pray.On the other hand, PM is also planning on setting up another Counter Terrorism force just like Elite Police, it will have intelligence and Assualt teams of its own, so i believe that is why there is a hold on MoD, so as to recruit people for that. what that will take another 5-6 moths.

If you are so passionate about the agency than you should try to find some source in Military, a Colonel or Brigadier as they can recruit you as a Temp on daily wages. you can be OM or GD in that case only. I know few people working a while now like this.

if you want a permanent position than why not just enlist in Police and try to get in SB, IB, CID or isi
the last resort could be enlisting in Army.

other than that just keep waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> brother as i have told you before, carry on with your life, do what you were supposed to do, act like nothing ever happened. Do not wait for the vacancies, no one will give you concrete information. Defence portfolio is with PM nawaz shariff and before he signs any paper especially concerning this, obviously he will take his time.
> look at FIA, ever since PPP govt came, there has been a ban on recruitment in FIA. IB used to recruit once in 2 years, but last year they recruited 3 times.
> 
> just keep checking papers and pray.On the other hand, PM is also planning on setting up another Counter Terrorism force just like Elite Police, it will have intelligence and Assualt teams of its own, so i believe that is why there is a hold on MoD, so as to recruit people for that. what that will take another 5-6 moths.
> 
> If you are so passionate about the agency than you should try to find some source in Military, a Colonel or Brigadier as they can recruit you as a Temp on daily wages. you can be OM or GD in that case only. I know few people working a while now like this.
> 
> if you want a permanent position than why not just enlist in Police and try to get in SB, IB, CID or isi
> the last resort could be enlisting in Army.
> 
> other than that just keep waiting




AOA brother,
Thanks for the detailed reply, I have a question.
Is it possible to have a detailed conversation through an email??? Thanks once again for the help and suggestions.

Regards


----------



## SRK Khan

Assalam O Alaikum,

ISI koi halwa Organization nhi hai, ke koi bi mun utha kar aya or isay apni Team mai le lye, ISI ek Munazzim Idaara ha Hmare Pakistan ka, or is idaary ka hissa honay ke lye aap ke andar aisy guds honay chaye or Insan se Pyar karne wala banda nhi chaye, Watan se pyar karne wala banda chaye, [ karo Kaam aisa ke naam na ho mgar sab ko Itmenaan hojaye] 
*** PAKISTAN ZINADABAAD ***


----------



## Sugarcane

SRK Khan said:


> Assalam O Alaikum,
> 
> ISI koi halwa Organization nhi hai, ke koi bi mun utha kar aya or isay apni Team mai le lye, ISI ek Munazzim Idaara ha Hmare Pakistan ka, or is idaary ka hissa honay ke lye aap ke andar aisy guds honay chaye or Insan se Pyar karne wala banda nhi chaye, Watan se pyar karne wala banda chaye, [ karo Kaam aisa ke naam na ho mgar sab ko Itmenaan hojaye]
> *** PAKISTAN ZINADABAAD ***



Thanks for enlightening us


----------



## SRK Khan

Your Welcome.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Can I become a Pakistani national to get a job in the ISI? Man, I'm deadly jealous, I wish that our GiP becomes as tough as the ISI?  don't you agree @Aeronaut ?


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Can I become a Pakistani national to get a job in the ISI? Man, I'm deadly jealous, I wish that our GiP becomes as tough as the ISI?  don't you agree @Aeronaut ?



You an become our sleeper agent in the Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> You an become our sleeper agent in the Kingdom



Gimme a break KSA is already pro-Pakistan, what else do you want? killing Nawaz the Tiger  I'm fanatically pro-Pakistan though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

koi aur cheez reh gayi ho tou bta dein? because prior to this we had know idead what isi is


SRK Khan said:


> Assalam O Alaikum,
> 
> ISI koi halwa Organization nhi hai, ke koi bi mun utha kar aya or isay apni Team mai le lye, ISI ek Munazzim Idaara ha Hmare Pakistan ka, or is idaary ka hissa honay ke lye aap ke andar aisy guds honay chaye or Insan se Pyar karne wala banda nhi chaye, Watan se pyar karne wala banda chaye, [ karo Kaam aisa ke naam na ho mgar sab ko Itmenaan hojaye]
> *** PAKISTAN ZINADABAAD ***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

mjehan said:


> Salaam All,
> 
> My name is J and I am 20 years old and currently studying Engineering in Germany after completing my A-Levels. I will graduate in 2008.
> 
> I want to join the ISI after graduation and I would like to know about the recruiting process and what positions are open for me to join. I don't want to join the ISI via the whole army enrollement process.
> 
> I have always wanted to do something great for my people and I feel the ISI is the ideal platform to use my skills, knowledge and training to achieve greatness.
> 
> Please reply with concrete suggestion and advice.



Why you should waste your engineering skills on some thing like ISI?, Pakistan needs good engineers graduated from germany more than any thing.......Beside working in ISI as civilian is not safe (PM me if you want to know why)


----------



## Armstrong

Pak-one said:


> Beside working in ISI as civilian is not safe (PM me if you want to know why)



Khan Sahib lagtaa hai that the modern day Aurangzeb that haunted you was a member of the ISI !  

Bichareiii nei mereiii masooom seiii Pashtun Bhai ke saaath kiyaa kar diyaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

balixd said:


> koi aur cheez reh gayi ho tou bta dein? because prior to this we had know idead what isi is



 That gentleman was expressing his salutations for ISI,not adding anything further to bank of your knowledge


----------



## pakpatriotism

There will is a reason for everyone love for his attitude, respect human more than your skills and attitude.


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

Should i go through the ISI OR the SSG corps of pak army


----------



## MUHAMMAD MANSOOR KHAN

I WANT TO JOIN ISI. MY QUALIFICATION IS F.Sc (PRE-ENGINEERING)


----------



## Adam Zaad

SABRE said:


> CSS isnt that difficult. I have solved most of the past papers without much preparations. Helped my friends prepare for CSS (out of which 2 passed) & I am going to attempt it my self later this year (InshAllah).
> 
> ISI exams are different. Their psychology test is pretty interesting & confusing. They pay a lot of attention to your IQ (CSS does also but not on ISI level).
> 
> They are two different subjects ... but if you prepare for CSS, ISI exam wont be that difficult 4 ya.


when are they announcing vacancies for competitors this year!


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Why you should waste your engineering skills on some thing like ISI?, Pakistan needs good engineers graduated from germany more than any thing.......Beside working in ISI as civilian is not safe (PM me if you want to know why)


You want safety while working for an Intel agency. Perhaps there is something wrong with you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abid123

akramishaqkhan said:


> You want safety while working for an Intel agency. Perhaps there is something wrong with you.


I was thinking the same.


----------

